# Il Trionfo di Chen



## Old ellebi (5 Marzo 2008)

Come prevedibile Chen ha vinto. Si tratta di un dato di realtà. Motivo? Nessuno qui dentro ha la sua forza dialettica, la sua preparazione. La sua violenza verbale può stare sul cazzo a molti ma il fallimento del triste esperimento "miniforum per eletti all'interno del forum" è un dato di fatto incontrovertibile. La "maggioranza" lo ha escluso dal BARRIO moderato, poi la stessa "maggioranza" è andata a cercarlo ancora nel CONFESSIONALE. La chiamerei crisi di astinenza. L'approccio di Chen con il mondo virtuale mi fa cagare, ma almeno lui ha le basi per animare qualsiasi discussione. Ho dato un'occhiata agli scritti del BARRIO. Risultato? Roba piccola. Il fallimento di un meschino tentativo di secessione. Ogni gruppo ha un leader, qui dentro è Chen. Lo odiate? Bene! Se imparate a ignorarlo si spegnerà da solo per la noia. Ma tanti qui dentro cercano con lui il confronto, lo fanno continuamente. Ma il confronto con Chen, sul piano dialettico, è per voi insostenibile. Fa abbastanza ridere poi l'importanza che viene riservata agli alleati virtuali di Chen, piccoli uomini e piccole donne che lo stesso Chen non degnerebbe di uno sguardo.


----------



## Old Cat (5 Marzo 2008)

concordo


----------



## Old Pino (5 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Come prevedibile Chen ha vinto. Si tratta di un dato di realtà. Motivo? Nessuno qui dentro ha la sua forza dialettica, la sua preparazione. La sua violenza verbale può stare sul cazzo a molti ma il fallimento del triste esperimento "miniforum per eletti all'interno del forum" è un dato di fatto incontrovertibile. La "maggioranza" lo escluso dal BARRIO moderato, poi la stessa "maggioranza" è andata a cercarlo ancora nel CONFESSIONALE. La chiamerei crisi di astinenza. L'approccio di Chen con il mondo virtuale mi fa cagare, ma almeno lui ha le basi per animare qualsiasi discussione. Ho dato un'occhiata agli scritti del BARRIO. Risultato? Roba piccola. Il fallimento di un meschino tentativo di secessione. Ogni gruppo ha un leader, qui dentro è Chen. Lo odiate? Bene! Se imparate a ignorarlo si spegnerà da solo per la noia. Ma tanti qui dentro cercano con lui il confronto, lo fanno continuamente. Ma il confronto con Chen, sul piano dialettico, è per voi insostenibile. Fa abbastanza ridere poi l'importanza che viene riservata agli alleati virtuali di Chen, piccoli uomini e piccole donne che lo stesso Chen non degnerebbe di uno sguardo.


--------
Si ma il confronto è solo sul piano dialettico.....dialettico....dialettico


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2008)

*???*



Tristano ha detto:


> concordo


Anche su questo?  

"Fa abbastanza ridere poi l'importanza che viene riservata agli alleati virtuali di Chen, piccoli uomini e piccole donne che lo stesso Chen non degnerebbe di uno sguardo." 

Bruja


----------



## Iris (5 Marzo 2008)

Il barrio veramente non è chiuso...L'Admin l'ha solo aperto a chi voleva entrarci a tutti i costi. Chen al limite non neè l'artefice, ma il beneficiario.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2008)

chi è chen??


----------



## Old ellebi (5 Marzo 2008)

Chen è l'artefice diretto della creazione del BARRIO, la resa incondizionata dei deboli... deboli dei quali Chen non riesce comunque a fare a meno.


----------



## Old Cat (5 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche su questo?
> 
> "Fa abbastanza ridere poi l'importanza che viene riservata agli alleati virtuali di Chen, piccoli uomini e piccole donne che lo stesso Chen non degnerebbe di uno sguardo."
> 
> Bruja


 
si befana.

anche su questo


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il barrio veramente non è chiuso...L'Admin l'ha solo aperto a chi voleva entrarci a tutti i costi. Chen al limite non neè l'artefice, ma il beneficiario.


... HI, HI, HI... sì, sì, l'Admin ha aperto il Barrio per far fronte alle MOLTITUDINI che premevano ai sui confini... per entrarci... oramai, la pressione era insostenibile... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2008)

*ok*



Tristano ha detto:


> si befana.
> 
> anche su questo


 
Senza nessuna malizia...onore al merito  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

Crisi di astinenza?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Preparazione dialettica media/alta. Certo ,abituati a quel che si legge in giro anche la sveva casati pare  tolstoj.
Anche Sgarbi ha una buona dialettica e cultura (e quest'ultima non la riconosco al cinesino) ma lo prenderei a calci nelle gengive come lo vedo o sento.
Le basi per animare una discussione?
davvero trovi sia l'unico?
Discussioni di che tipo?
stai leggendo i suoi commenti?
ti paiono animazione di discussioni?
Cos'è questa tua uscita? un'ennesima provocazione?
Ne sentivi la necessità?


----------



## Old Cat (5 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senza nessuna malizia...onore al merito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
torna nel loculo bruja.


----------



## Old ellebi (5 Marzo 2008)

*Medusa*

Come volevasi dimostrare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche su questo?
> 
> "Fa abbastanza ridere poi l'importanza che viene riservata agli alleati virtuali di Chen, piccoli uomini e piccole donne che lo stesso Chen non degnerebbe di uno sguardo."
> 
> Bruja


... ecco, Bruja, questa non la capisco... non capisco questo tuo bisogno... perché?... spiegami che bisogno c'era di sottolineare un aspetto oggettivamente marginale del ragionamento di LB... che, per altri versi, invece, offre non pochi spunti di riflessione...


----------



## Old Cat (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco, Bruja, questa non la capisco... non capisco questo tuo bisogno... perché?... spiegami che bisogno c'era di sottolineare un aspetto oggettivamente marginale del ragionamento di LB... che, per altri versi, invece, offre non pochi spunti di riflessione...


 
bruja è solo una acida donna con propaggini craniche . tutte meritate.


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare...


che dire......... a volte il silenzio è molto meglio che cento parole scritte..........


----------



## Old Domani (5 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> torna nel loculo bruja.


spero proprio di no
tutto, ma non toccatemi bruja

Domani


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare...


... le tue considerazioni sono troppo "_pungenti_"... capisci?... non è cibo per questi _rozzi palati_... non sanno scrivere, non sanno leggere, non sanno capire... non hanno nemmeno realizzato che, la tua, è un'analisi _spietata_ e _tagliente_, per nulla banale, delle dinamiche di questo forum... non hai risparmiato nessuno... e questo mi piace... molto... 

... quando ci sarà la _Stanza 101_, ti voglio nel mio gruppo... c'è bisogno di persone _spietate_... _analitiche_... _taglienti_... altrimenti, qui, si muore di noia... d'inedia concettuale... di mediocrità _s_-composta e _de_-composta...


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2008)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco, Bruja, questa non la capisco... non capisco questo tuo bisogno... perché?... spiegami che bisogno c'era di sottolineare un aspetto oggettivamente marginale del ragionamento di LB... che, per altri versi, invece, offre non pochi spunti di riflessione...


 
Dai mi meraviglio.... trovo che il post in sé fosse superfluo nella chiusa, anche se é legittimo che si esponga un'opinione, ma non come se fosse una specie di "udite udite udite"!!! 
La riflessione può starci ma ho rilevato quella frase perchè, ti parrà strano, l'ho trovata poco corretta, visto che voleva interpretare tue valutazioni su terze persone. Quindi mi ha meravigliato che si potesse concordare senza rilevare questa "scorrettezza". 
La scorrettezza non è mai marginale!!!!!!!!!!! 
E' sempre uno scivolone e non l'ho accettato e rilevato perchè viene da una utente che ritengo super partes.
Quanto a cat ho voluto rimarcare che se non ci fosse stato a supporto il resto del post, forse non sarebbe stata così d'accordo ma le ho dato merito di averne in qualche modo riso.
Ogni medaglia ha due facce... bisogna che entrambe siano prese in considerazione.
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*ELLEBI*

GUARDA NON Sò SE PRENDERE IL TUO POST COME UNA PROVOCAZIONE O MENO...FERMO RICONOSCENDO I MERITI DI CHEN!SAI LE COSE ASSUMONO IMPORTANZA A SECONDA DA QUALE PROSPETTIVA LE GUARDI....IO PARLEREI DI UNA GROSSA SCONFITTA DEI NEMICI DI CHEN.....SCOTTANTE DIREI...INFONDO CHEN HA FATTO POCO PER VINCERE..HAN FATTO TANTO GLI ALTRI PER PERDERE!PER IL RESTO NON MI SENTO CHIAMATO IN CAUSA MI SENTO SOLO L'ALLEATO DELLE COSE GIUSTA...NON DEI NICK....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dai mi meraviglio.... trovo che il post in sé fosse superfluo nella chiusa, anche se é legittimo che si esponga un'opinione, ma non come se fosse una specie di "udite udite udite"!!!
> La riflessione può starci ma ho rilevato quella frase perchè, ti parrà strano, l'ho trovata poco corretta, visto che voleva interpretare tue valutazioni su terze persone. Quindi mi ha meravigliato che si potesse concordare senza rilevare questa "scorrettezza".
> La scorrettezza non è mai marginale!!!!!!!!!!!
> E' sempre uno scivolone e non l'ho accettato e rilevato perchè viene da una utente che ritengo super partes.
> ...


... infatti, i deboli di mente hanno subito scambiato lo scritto di LB, per una lode a Chensamurai... hi, hi, hi... e sono intervenuti... smodatamente... piccati... persistiti... hi, hi, hi... invece, quello che ha scritto LB, ha un significato completamente diverso... per chi sa leggere e capire... ma qui dentro, pochi leggono... e ancor meno capiscono... due o tre, infine, sanno scrivere...


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti, i doboli di mente hanno subito scambiato lo scritto di LB, per una lode a Chensamurai... hi, hi, hi... e sono intervenuti... smodatamente... piccati... persistiti... hi, hi, hi... invece, quello che ha scritto LB, ha un significato completamente diverso... per chi sa leggere e capire... ma qui dentro, pochi leggono... e ancor meno capiscono... due o tre, infine, sanno scrivere...


Mi pare piuttosto chiaro che il mio commento non era destinato alla parte concettuale, ma a ben altro.... naturalmente non si è colto che in qualche modo rilevavo qualcosa che suonava eticamente stonato. 
Naturalmente eviterò commenti in futuro, e baderò alle mie faccende. L'idea era di non incentivare le valutazioni denigratorie indirette, ma visto i risultati ed i commenti, posso astenermene con assoluta serenità.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare piuttosto chiaro che il mio commento non era destinato alla parte concettuale, ma a ben altro.... naturalmente non si è colto che in qualche modo rilevavo qualcosa che suonava eticamente stonato.
> Naturalmente eviterò commenti in futuro, e baderò alle mie faccende. L'idea era di non incentivare le valutazioni denigratorie indirette, ma visto i risultati ed i commenti, posso astenermene con assoluta serenità.
> Bruja


... Bruja, il problema, qui, è un altro, capisci?... si deve dare più spazio alle teste pensanti... a quelli che portano idee nuove... che sanno iniziare discussioni interessanti... o si finirà molto male... affogati nella banalità... nelle risposte scontate... nelle chiacchiere da bar... sul tempo... sulla colazione... con scritti sgrammaticati... che letti da persone colte, ci fanno sembrare un mucchio di analfabeti... che nemmeno sanno scrivere due righe in un italiano accettabile... 

... per questo, ci vuole un settore del forum che sia d'elite... la Stanza 101... nella quale fare sperimentazione e innovazione... senza tutta questa zavorra del cazzo... capisci?... un'area non moderata, dove le teste pensanti di questo forum possano dare il meglio di loro stesse... prendi Sterminatorr... hai letto?... non è un cretino... se trova la situazione giusta, può dare molto a questo forum... così Multimodi che, per me, è un po' troppo sacrificato in questo mare di banalità... bisogna fare spazio a queste persone... persone "_fuori dalle righe_"... Tatina, Cat... Oscuro... persone non "_banali_"... di "_personalità"_... capaci di caratterizzare uno spazio... nel bene e nel male... 

... datemi quello che chiedo... e vi mostrerò come si fa INNOVAZIONE... con le idee... non con vecchi thread ripescati dall'immondizia o con quattro risposte buone nemmeno per il macero... la Stanza 101, diventerà un luogo _mitico internautico_...


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2008)

Un suggerimento/risoluzione/consiglio non si nega a nessuno:

http://www.scrivendo.it/


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2008)

*Marì*














   E ma ti credi che non c'abbiamo già provato???  

	
	
		
		
	


	














A me comunque mi fa scompisciare dalle risate...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  ... si deve dare più spazio alle teste pensanti... a quelli che portano idee nuove... che sanno iniziare discussioni interessanti...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un suggerimento/risoluzione/consiglio non si nega a nessuno:
> 
> http://www.scrivendo.it/


... ecco la mummia del forum... mummia munita di ampie corna (made in USA)... come va?... vedi, sei tu che mi cerchi... che mi provochi... e allora ti devo chiamare vecchia scimmia incartapecorita... e poi t'incazzi... devo chiamarti salma parlante sessagenaria... e t'incazzi... devo usare il flit... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... e t'incazzi... insomma, chi ti cerca?... sei troppo vecchia per me... non soffro di *GERONTOFILIA*... capisci?... dai, dai, prendi il tuo deambulatore e togliti dai coglioni... ciao, ciao... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2008)

la classe non è acqua
noblesse oblige
sticazzi


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ma ti credi che non c'abbiamo già provato???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... brucia, EH?... HI, HI, HI... vedrai, vedrai... 
... hai finito di rovistare tra i bidoni dell'immondizia?... 

Buona serata. Ora ho da fare. Devo lavorare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> la classe non è acqua
> noblesse oblige
> sticazzi


... hai visto che "roba"?... e pensa che mi sto moderando... HI, HI, HI... se volessi, potrei scrive cose mai lette... e terrificanti... roba da far esplodere il forum... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ma ti credi che non c'abbiamo già provato???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















   volevo rendermi utile Lupa
























   almeno ho tentato


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco la mummia del forum... mummia munita di ampie corna (made in USA)... come va?... vedi, sei tu che mi cerchi... che mi provochi... e allora ti devo chiamare vecchia scimmia incartapecorita... e poi t'incazzi... devo chiamarti salma parlante sessagenaria... e t'incazzi... devo usare il flit... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... e t'incazzi... insomma, chi ti cerca?... sei troppo vecchia per me... non soffro di *GERONTOFILIA*... capisci?... dai, dai, prendi il tuo deambulatore e togliti dai coglioni... ciao, ciao... HI, HI, HI...





*
*****
*****
*****
*****
************
**********
********
******
****
**
**​


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai visto che "roba"?... e pensa che mi sto moderando... HI, HI, HI... se volessi, potrei scrive cose mai lette... e terrificanti... roba da far esplodere il forum... HI, HI, HI...


spettacolo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> volevo rendermi utile Lupa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... vuoi davvero renderti utile?... vai al cimitero e buttati in una fossa... tanto per far risparmiare tempo ai NECROFORI... ecco, e già che ci sei, magari ti trovi anche il fidanzato... NECROFILO... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... 

... madonna, hi, hi, hi... adesso devo proprio andare...  ​


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2008)

ma resta con noi!


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vuoi davvero renderti utile?... vai al cimitero e buttati in una fossa... tanto per far risparmiare tempo ai NECROFORI... ecco, e già che ci sei, magari ti trovi anche il fidanzato... NECROFILO... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...
> 
> ... madonna, hi, hi, hi... adesso devo proprio andare...  ​




*******
*******
*******
*******
**************
************
**********
********
******
****
***​


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> spettacolo!


... ciao Femmina, ti auguro una buona serata... lo sai che ti voglio bene, vero?... anche a Marì voglio tanto bene... ma mi piace farla incazzare...

Un abbraccio. A entrambe.

Chen


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2008)

anche io  ti abbraccio fino a stroz......ehm tanto tanto tanto.
non dimenticare le pastigliette e la medicina per la prostata infiammata .baci


----------



## Old Cat (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco la mummia del forum... mummia munita di ampie corna (made in USA)... come va?... vedi, sei tu che mi cerchi... che mi provochi... e allora ti devo chiamare vecchia scimmia incartapecorita... e poi t'incazzi... devo chiamarti salma parlante sessagenaria... e t'incazzi... devo usare il flit... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... e t'incazzi... insomma, chi ti cerca?... sei troppo vecchia per me... non soffro di *GERONTOFILIA*... capisci?... dai, dai, prendi il tuo deambulatore e togliti dai coglioni... ciao, ciao... HI, HI, HI...


dimentichi il catetere


----------



## Old Cat (5 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dai mi meraviglio.... trovo che il post in sé fosse superfluo nella chiusa, anche se é legittimo che si esponga un'opinione, ma non come se fosse una specie di "udite udite udite"!!!
> La riflessione può starci ma ho rilevato quella frase perchè, ti parrà strano, l'ho trovata poco corretta, visto che voleva interpretare tue valutazioni su terze persone. Quindi mi ha meravigliato che si potesse concordare senza rilevare questa "scorrettezza".
> La scorrettezza non è mai marginale!!!!!!!!!!!
> E' sempre uno scivolone e non l'ho accettato e rilevato perchè viene da una utente che ritengo super partes.
> ...


madonna che palla, che noia ..sei peggio di sandrocchia


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> dimentichi il catetere



Perlamadonna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... la tua cattiveria non ha  fondo/fine, pure il catetere mi auguri, grazie!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Grazieadddio godo di ottima salute!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






... auguro anche a te una buona salute per i tuoi  futuri 61anni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , ma mi sa che di questo passo sara' difficile ... con tutta la tua  cattiveria unita al veleno che ti porti dentro  

	
	
		
		
	


	






IAGO tu ti fai delle domande in questo post, metto  in evidenza la parte che m'interessa:




Iago ha detto:


> *io quest'estate ho conosciuto  un'altra persona... quella che ho conosciuto è molto ma molto diversa da quella  che ormai leggiamo, e oggi non saprei più qual'è quella vera, ovvio che sei  migliore di persona, e allora mi chiedo, anzi mi ci spacco la testa da mesi:  Perchè hai adottato questo comportamento?
> 
> *
> tutto  questo a prescindere da quello che c'è stato tra di noi, vedi, a posteriori mi  sono guardato meglio, io avevo inconsciamente un obiettivo, e oggi sento  d'averlo centrato, quindi sono sempre più a posto con me stesso
> ...


 Cat ha cuore?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non ci credo manco se lo  vedo a occhio nudo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Cat per me sei morta qua.


----------



## Rebecca (5 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Come prevedibile Chen ha vinto. Si tratta di un dato di realtà. Motivo? Nessuno qui dentro ha la sua forza dialettica, la sua preparazione. La sua violenza verbale può stare sul cazzo a molti ma il fallimento del triste esperimento "miniforum per eletti all'interno del forum" è un dato di fatto incontrovertibile. La "maggioranza" lo ha escluso dal BARRIO moderato, poi la stessa "maggioranza" è andata a cercarlo ancora nel CONFESSIONALE. La chiamerei crisi di astinenza. L'approccio di Chen con il mondo virtuale mi fa cagare, ma almeno lui ha le basi per animare qualsiasi discussione. Ho dato un'occhiata agli scritti del BARRIO. Risultato? Roba piccola. Il fallimento di un meschino tentativo di secessione. Ogni gruppo ha un leader, qui dentro è Chen. Lo odiate? Bene! Se imparate a ignorarlo si spegnerà da solo per la noia. Ma tanti qui dentro cercano con lui il confronto, lo fanno continuamente. Ma il confronto con Chen, sul piano dialettico, è per voi insostenibile. Fa abbastanza ridere poi l'importanza che viene riservata agli alleati virtuali di Chen, piccoli uomini e piccole donne che lo stesso Chen non degnerebbe di uno sguardo.


Bene.
Speriamo sia contento, se tutto ciò è così fondamentale.


----------



## Old lele51 (6 Marzo 2008)

*Posso??? X Adm.*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, il problema, qui, è un altro, capisci?... si deve dare più spazio alle teste pensanti... a quelli che portano idee nuove... che sanno iniziare discussioni interessanti... o si finirà molto male... affogati nella banalità... nelle risposte scontate... nelle chiacchiere da bar... sul tempo... sulla colazione... con scritti sgrammaticati... che letti da persone colte, ci fanno sembrare un mucchio di analfabeti... che nemmeno sanno scrivere due righe in un italiano accettabile...
> 
> ... per questo, ci vuole un settore del forum che sia d'elite... *la Stanza 101... nella quale fare sperimentazione e innovazione...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (6 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perlamadonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
in questo periodo quando tu scrivi queste parole non immagini quanto mi sto divertendo alle tue spalle.

tu non immagini 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















e va benissimo così vecchiotta mia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






continua pure con i travasi di bile che alla tua veneranda età il fegato non li metabilizza e finisci intossicata dai tuoi stessi veleni.


opssss sei già pronta a ritirare fuori il fatto dei miei 5 figli stupendi???

daiiiiiiii dillo....daiii 

	
	
		
		
	


	









pps... tu sei morta ovunque.....puzzi di mummia.


----------



## tatitati (6 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perlamadonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
santa maria goretti.. 
senti solo perchè cat si difende con unghie e denti non è detto che non abbia un cuore... se non lo vedi è perchè sei proprio cieca.
e piantala di bestemmiare.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO E TATINA*

PERMETTETE:MA POSSIAMO ANCORA STAR QUI A FAR POLEMICA CON MARì?QUELLO CHE DICO A VOI VALE ANCHE PER ME...IO MI RIFIUTO!!SKIP...SKIP...TRISTANO A 5 FIGLI....DAI SIAMO VERAMENTE AD UN LIVELLO INFIMO...E INFIDO BASTA!!LASCIAMOLA AI SUOI POST DI UN CERTO "CRISMA"...NON SIAMO TERRA TERRA SU RAGAZZE UN Pò DI AUTOCRITICA..NON SIAMO A CERTI LIVELLI SU...!!!


----------



## Old Cat (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> PERMETTETE:MA POSSIAMO ANCORA STAR QUI A FAR POLEMICA CON MARì?QUELLO CHE DICO A VOI VALE ANCHE PER ME...IO MI RIFIUTO!!SKIP...SKIP...TRISTANO A 5 FIGLI....DAI SIAMO VERAMENTE AD UN LIVELLO INFIMO...E INFIDO BASTA!!LASCIAMOLA AI SUOI POST DI UN CERTO "CRISMA"...NON SIAMO TERRA TERRA SU RAGAZZE UN Pò DI AUTOCRITICA..NON SIAMO A CERTI LIVELLI SU...!!!


 
certo, hai ragione...skip skip

le corna americane gli hanno fuso il cervello


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

VABBè LE SUE CORNA A ME NON INTERESSANO...INTERESSA PIù IL NON CONFRONTARMI DIALETTICAMENTE CON SOGGETTI SCIATTI E DAL LINGUAGGIO PUERILE QUANTO STERILE!LO SCRIVO SENZA POLEMICA...MI HA VERAMENTE FRACASSATO.....CON IL SUO STILE...CON QUESTE FRASI IN INGLESE...GIà NON HA QUESTA VARIETà DI LINGUAGGIO...IN ITALIANO...FIGURATI L'INGLESE!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VABBè LE SUE CORNA A ME NON INTERESSANO...INTERESSA PIù IL NON CONFRONTARMI DIALETTICAMENTE CON SOGGETTI SCIATTI E DAL LINGUAGGIO PUERILE QUANTO STERILE!LO *SCRIVO SENZA POLEMICA*...MI HA VERAMENTE FRACASSATO.....CON IL SUO STILE...CON QUESTE FRASI IN INGLESE...GIà NON HA QUESTA VARIETà DI LINGUAGGIO...IN ITALIANO...FIGURATI L'INGLESE!!!!!!!


abbi pazienza, Oscuro


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

*Giaggià...*



Asudem ha detto:


> abbi pazienza, Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

GRAZIE TESORO...CERCA DI AVERNE PURE TU CON ME...NON TUTTO è COME SEMBRA......IO SON MOLTO PEGGIO....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> GRAZIE TESORO...CERCA DI AVERNE PURE TU CON ME...NON TUTTO è COME SEMBRA......IO SON MOLTO PEGGIO....!!!


Farò del mio meglio


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*IO*

IO A DIFFEENZA DI QUALCHE PSEUDO SANTONE....NON HO MAI ASSERITO DI NON AMARE LA POLEMICA...ANZI...MI DIVERTE....ANCHE LA PROVOCAZIONE NEI LIMITI!!!SAREBBE GRAVE IL PROFESSARE..PACATEZZA..E POI TRASCENDERE A LIVELLI INFIMI..CON I PROVOCATORI...QUESTO è DA INCOERENTI E DA INFINGARDI....!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

CHIARAMENTE SENZA IRONIA...MI SEI SIMPATICA PER UN PAIO DI MOTIVI..E SON 2 OTTIMI MOTIVI....!!


----------



## Old Cat (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VABBè LE SUE CORNA A ME NON INTERESSANO...INTERESSA PIù IL NON CONFRONTARMI DIALETTICAMENTE CON SOGGETTI SCIATTI E DAL LINGUAGGIO PUERILE QUANTO STERILE!LO SCRIVO SENZA POLEMICA...MI HA VERAMENTE FRACASSATO.....CON IL SUO STILE...CON QUESTE FRASI IN INGLESE...GIà NON HA QUESTA VARIETà DI LINGUAGGIO...IN ITALIANO...FIGURATI L'INGLESE!!!!!!!


la lingua italiana offre infatti molti più spunti di varianti e sottiliezze di significato che non l'inglese considerato dai puristi come la lingua degli ignoranti.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*APPUNTO*

DOVEVA NASCERE IN INGHILTERRA!CREDIMI TRISTANO è UN Pò DI TEMPO CHE MI APPALLA TERRIBILMENTE...MI Dà QUASI FASTIDIO ALLA VISTA...!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHIARAMENTE SENZA IRONIA...MI SEI SIMPATICA PER UN PAIO DI MOTIVI..E SON 2 OTTIMI MOTIVI....!!


???


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> la lingua italiana offre infatti molti più spunti di varianti e *sottiliezze* di significato che non l'inglese considerato dai puristi come la lingua degli ignoranti.


Madonna che ita(g)liano...hihihi...ma come si può dissacrare in questa maniera l'italico idioma...hihihi.... aprite la stanzaaaaaaaaa... hihihi


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ???


Hai mandato in giro le tue foto in costume eh!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai mandato in giro le tue foto in costume eh!!


mai! neanche una fettina!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

IL PROFESSORONE TI HA"INDEFERITA"....QUI ANCORA RIDIAMO DELLA NOMINA INDEFERIBILE...E QUESTO"PUPAZZETTO CON GLI OCCHIALI DA SOLE"SI METTE A FAR PURE CORREZIONI...MA ALLORA è VEROACCIANI NON SOLO INSEGNA EDUCAZIONE CIVICA...ADESSO PURE ITALIANO...TROPPO SPASSOSO...UNA FACCIA DA CULO SFAVILLANTE...CHE SPETTACOLO!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche su questo?
> 
> "Fa abbastanza ridere poi l'importanza che viene riservata agli alleati virtuali di Chen, piccoli uomini e piccole donne che lo stesso Chen non degnerebbe di uno sguardo."
> 
> Bruja


E' questo il suo fascino - non cerca alleati e non è corruttibile - sceglie i suoi amici come chiunque dovrebbe fare, secondo il suo personalissimo criterio che nulla ha a che fare con simpatia, intelligenza o importanza.

E' una persona di rilievo e di grande carattere, un leader naturale che può essere amato ed odiato nella stessa misura, senza però mettere nell'ombra le sue innegabili capacità di comunicazione, comprensione e spiccato senso di umore.

I suoi commenti raggiungono il cuore e richiedono la riflessione profonda - la superficiale lettura dei suoi interventi è fatale per il lettore, ma non per Chensamurai, che si diverte a fa divertire, con lo scopo finale di riprendere la discussione.

Non si può vincere una battaglia contro la sua arma, e disarmarlo preventivamente è difficile, perché se gli togli la spada grande, ha ancora la piccola, che si rivela ancora più pericolosa. Si può discutere ed affidare nella sua perspicacia, e sfruttare la battaglia a vantaggio proprio, senza perdere la faccia - perché in un combattimento leale è più che corretto.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

assolutamente no.
i suoi interventi sono superficiali e senza spessore perchè completamente privi della partecipazione umana autentica.
esercizi di scrittura freddi e sterili


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*GIOVANNI*

ADESSO TI BECCHI UN ALTRA DENUNCIA...PREPARATI....!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Se riteniamo il forum un sito "Democratico", si dovrebbe esaudire anche le esigenze di Chen, come fatto per la creazione del BARRIO...
> questo limita per forza le discussioni particolari a 2 stanze ben precise e lascia libero l'utente di svagarsi nel resto del forum...siamo liberi di navigare dove e quando ci pare e piace...AUMENTIAMO QUESTA LIBERTA'.
> 
> Lele


Tutto a suo tempo. Prima i moderatori ...


----------



## Old Domani (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> E' questo il suo fascino - non cerca alleati e non è corruttibile - sceglie i suoi amici come chiunque dovrebbe fare, secondo il suo personalissimo criterio che nulla ha a che fare con simpatia, intelligenza o importanza.
> 
> E' una persona di rilievo e di grande carattere, un leader naturale che può essere amato ed odiato nella stessa misura, senza però mettere nell'ombra le sue innegabili capacità di comunicazione, comprensione e spiccato senso di umore.
> 
> ...




attento admin
mi pare tu stia caricando eccessivamente di significato il nick chen
voglio dire in sostanza che a tutte le cose bisogna dare il giusto significato ma sopratutto la giusta importanza

Domani


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

manca inoltre di autoironia e sense of humor peculiarità delle menti brillanti


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*DOMANI*

LA GIUSTA IMPORTANZA PER CASO LA DECIDI TU?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> i suoi interventi sono superficiali e senza spessore perchè completamente privi della partecipazione umana autentica.
> esercizi di scrittura freddi e sterili


Cosa intendi dire per *partecipazione umana autentica*?


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2008)

.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Cosa intendi dire per *partecipazione umana autentica*?


di là si parla di passione. Ecco.  secondo me gli manca totalmente questo fondamentale  trasporto .
Anche se talvolta finge e cammuffa ne è totalmente privo.
Oltre all'ironia che, come die giustamente Femmina, fa di una mente una mente veramente brillante e particolare.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

scrivendo per puro spirito di provocazione, usando un personaggio con un ruolo e dei dati inventati di sana pianta ,
 è impossibile per lui comunicare empatia e calore  tipici della persona che di norma sta dietro il nick.
e poi mi pare evidente che la troppa attenzione per la forma crea un netto distacco dalla sostanza .
e mi pare strano che qualcuno non se ne renda conto
se poi vogliamo dire che gli spunti servono comunque per il dialogo comune sono d'accordo ma non carichiamolo di valori di cui è completamente privo


----------



## Old Domani (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> LA GIUSTA IMPORTANZA PER CASO LA DECIDI TU?



se non sei in grado di farlo da solo e ti serve una mano ......

Domani


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Domani ha detto:


> attento admin
> mi pare tu stia caricando eccessivamente di significato il nick chen
> voglio dire in sostanza che a tutte le cose bisogna dare il giusto significato ma sopratutto la *giusta importanza*
> 
> Domani


Ho cercato di dargli la giusta importanza senza attaccarlo e senza innalzarlo nel settimo cielo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

al sesto si, però


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho cercato di dargli la giusta importanza senza attaccarlo e senza innalzarlo nel settimo cielo.


ritenta. Sarai più fortunato


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*DOMANI*

MI SERVE UNA MANO EFFETTIVAMENTE..PIU CHE ALTRO PER DARE IMPORTANZA A TE...FORSE ME NE SERVONO 2 PERò...FACCIA UN GRANDE FATICA....!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> di là si parla di passione. Ecco. secondo me gli manca totalmente questo fondamentale trasporto .
> Anche se talvolta finge e cammuffa ne è totalmente privo.
> Oltre all'ironia che, come die giustamente Femmina, fa di una mente una mente veramente brillante e particolare.


Ma lo trovo abbastanza appassionato ed (auto-)ironico (talvolta cinico) quando ha trovato un degno avversario.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ma lo trovo abbastanza appassionato ed (auto-)ironico (talvolta cinico) quando ha trovato un degno avversario.


Ti sbagli. Non è appassionato per niente.
Finge . D'incazzarsi, d'indignarsi, di confortare, d'insultare.
Ha anche scritto a bruja sul coinvolgimento virtuale e sul fatto che ne è totalmente esente.
E non scambiare autoironia per cinismo.
Sono totalmente distanti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> scrivendo per puro spirito di provocazione, usando un personaggio con un ruolo e dei dati inventati di sana pianta ,
> è impossibile per lui comunicare empatia e calore tipici della persona che di norma sta dietro il nick.
> e poi mi pare evidente che la troppa attenzione per la forma crea un netto distacco dalla sostanza .
> e mi pare strano che qualcuno non se ne renda conto
> se poi vogliamo dire che gli spunti servono comunque per il dialogo comune sono d'accordo ma non carichiamolo di valori di cui è completamente privo


Se vuoi dire che sia un freddo combattente, concordo. Ma la sua spada non taglia mai il suo avversario solo in due, ma in mille piccolissimi pezzi, e questo lo rende unico.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ritenta. Sarai più fortunato


Ci sto provando


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Se vuoi dire che sia un freddo combattente, concordo. Ma la sua spada non taglia mai il suo avversario solo in due, ma in mille piccolissimi pezzi, e questo lo rende unico.



combattimenti, spade, avversari...
Guarda che questo è un forum dove parlare, confrontarsi,scambiarsi idee non un arena.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

SENTI CREDO DI CONOSCERLO DECISAMENTE MEGLIO DI TE...MI CI SON SCANNATO VIOLENTEMENTE PER MESI...GIOVANNI NE è TESTIMONE...S'INCAZZA SUL SERIO...E TI ASSICURO CHE è MOLTO PIù UMANO E SENSIBILE DI CIò CHE VOLUTAMENTE Fà TRASPARIRE....NON DIMENTICHERò MAI...IL SUO TENDERMI LA MANO E IL NOSTRO SCUSARSI RECIPROCAMENTE!!!VOGLIAMO DIRE SIA ECCESSIVO,EGOCENTRICO...OK MA NON ESAGERIAMO...!!!


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SENTI CREDO DI CONOSCERLO DECISAMENTE MEGLIO DI TE...MI CI SON SCANNATO VIOLENTEMENTE PER MESI...GIOVANNI NE è TESTIMONE...S'INCAZZA SUL SERIO...E TI ASSICURO CHE è MOLTO PIù UMANO E SENSIBILE DI CIò CHE VOLUTAMENTE Fà TRASPARIRE....NON DIMENTICHERò MAI...IL SUO TENDERMI LA MANO E IL NOSTRO SCUSARSI RECIPROCAMENTE!!!VOGLIAMO DIRE SIA ECCESSIVO,EGOCENTRICO...OK MA NON ESAGERIAMO...!!!


Oscuro, posso dirti una cosa?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*NO*

MARì NO..SEI TROPPO STUPIDA..ANCHE IN QUESTO CONCORDO CON CHEN...!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SENTI CREDO DI CONOSCERLO DECISAMENTE MEGLIO DI TE...MI CI SON SCANNATO VIOLENTEMENTE PER MESI...GIOVANNI NE è TESTIMONE...S'INCAZZA SUL SERIO...E TI ASSICURO CHE è MOLTO PIù UMANO E SENSIBILE DI CIò CHE VOLUTAMENTE Fà TRASPARIRE....NON DIMENTICHERò MAI...IL SUO TENDERMI LA MANO E IL NOSTRO SCUSARSI RECIPROCAMENTE!!!VOGLIAMO DIRE SIA ECCESSIVO,EGOCENTRICO...OK MA NON ESAGERIAMO...!!!


è un po' come il discorso di tatina
io non so se in privato (e alcuni dicono di sì) sia diversa, allegra, energica e disponibile. So quel che vuole dare in pasto al pubblico. I pezzi migliori se li tiene, giustamente, per pochi eletti.
hai detto bene: più di quanto faccia trasparire.
Come tutti d'altronde, no?


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MARì NO..SEI TROPPO STUPIDA..ANCHE IN QUESTO CONCORDO CON CHEN...!!!


Hai ragione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ti sbagli. Non è appassionato per niente.
> Finge . D'incazzarsi, d'indignarsi, di confortare, d'insultare.
> Ha anche scritto a bruja sul coinvolgimento virtuale e sul fatto che ne è totalmente esente.
> E non scambiare autoironia per cinismo.
> Sono totalmente distanti.


Be' potremmo chiederlo di preparare una battaglia per noi. Sono certo, finchè siamo leali, il discorso sarà di grande interesse comune, soprattutto dei partecipanti.

Problema: chi ha il coraggio di sfidarlo lealmente? Io sono nel dubbio.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

APPUNTO AVRà I SUOI DIFETTI...MA I COLPI TE LI SPARA IN PIENO VISO....ANCHE TRASCENDENDO...SUPERANDO I LIMITI MA ONOREVOLMENTE!!NON SOPPORTA LA SUPIDITà VOGLIAMO FARGLIENE UNA COLPA?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> combattimenti, spade, avversari...
> Guarda che questo è un forum dove parlare, confrontarsi,scambiarsi idee non un arena.


E' l'arena virtuale dove c'è confronto. Se non ci fosse confronto, non sarebbe mai diventato grande quanto è oggi. Ma un confronto non è mai una passeggiata. Almeno io la vedo così.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

per me Cen è proprio autentico.
è autenticamente tutto quello che uno vuole che lui sia.
per qualcuno è un autentico stronzo
per qualcuno è un autentico rompicoglioni
per qualcuno è un autentico amico
per qualcuno è un autentico falso
per qualcuno è un autentico malato mentale

insomma, Cen è davvero autentico, proprio perché ogni persona che esprime un giudizio su di lui è autenticamente convinta di vederci bene...

io mi faccio -autenticamente due risate... perché comunque sia... è uno che fa parlare di sé.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*BRAVA ANNA*

MI TOCCA CONDIVIDERE IL PENSIERO DI ANNA...è VERO è UN AUTENTICO....TUTTO!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me Cen è proprio autentico.
> è autenticamente tutto quello che uno vuole che lui sia.
> per qualcuno è un autentico stronzo
> per qualcuno è un autentico rompicoglioni
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> APPUNTO AVRà I SUOI DIFETTI...MA I COLPI TE LI SPARA IN PIENO VISO....ANCHE TRASCENDENDO...SUPERANDO I LIMITI MA ONOREVOLMENTE!!*NON SOPPORTA LA SUPIDITà VOGLIAMO* FARGLIENE UNA COLPA?


ti contraddici Oscuro.
hai appena scritto a Domani sull'importanza e su quali basi si stabilisce.
la stupidità di chi? di cosa?
Quello che per te è stupido per me, per i miei parametri  può non esserlo.


Quanto al'arena e ai combattimenti abbiamo idee diverse.

Si combatte tutti i giorni con ben altre faccende.
Farlo qui è risibile.

SìInutile specificare che,visto che sto scrivendo io, questa sia la mia opinione


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Quoto.



e io invece non quoto un cazzo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il tuo discorso , Anna, presuppone che tutti gli altri qua dentro  non siano autentici.
Ridicolo.
Sai benissimo che non è così


----------



## Old Domani (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MI SERVE UNA MANO EFFETTIVAMENTE..PIU CHE ALTRO PER DARE IMPORTANZA A TE...FORSE ME NE SERVONO 2 PERò...FACCIA UN GRANDE FATICA....!!!


volevi dire che per te non sono importante ?
ma è ovvio, non ho nessuna velleità in tal senso
nessuna non solo per te ma anche nei confronti di tutti gli altri
penso a me come ad uno spettatore, niente altro
però non insultare la mia intelligenza e non disprezzarmi se non cerco protagonismo

Domani


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*CHIARAMENTE*

MEDUSA CHIARAMENTE è SOGGETTIVO...IO HO LO STESSO CONCETTO SULLA STIPIDITà DI CHEN,PER TE MEDUSA PUò ESSERE DIVERSO..NESSUNA CONTRADDIZIONE!IO PENSO CHE UNA DI 61 ANNI CHE SCRIVE RIPETUTAMENTE AD UNA DONNA RINFACCIANDOGLI I SUOI 5 FIGLI...CHE SIA UNA DEMENTE CRONICA....MAGARI PER TE è NORMALE...SOGGETTIVO!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Domani ha detto:


> volevi dire che per te non sono importante ?
> ma è ovvio, non ho nessuna velleità in tal senso
> nessuna non solo per te ma anche nei confronti di tutti gli altri
> penso a me come ad uno spettatore, niente altro
> ...


mi tocca quotare domani/torapicchi.
Roba da matti!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti contraddici Oscuro.
> hai appena scritto a Domani sull'importanza e su quali basi si stabilisce.
> la stupidità di chi? di cosa?
> Quello che per te è stupido per me, per i miei parametri può non esserlo.
> ...


Qui si combatte per avere ragione, raramente per discutere disinvolto. Non ha nulla a che fare con le piccole e grandi battaglie pratiche nella vita quotidiana, a meno che non svolgi una vita piuttosto virtuale, come è sempre più il caso.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> *Qui si combatte per avere ragione*, raramente per discutere disinvolto. Non ha nulla a che fare con le piccole e grandi battaglie pratiche nella vita quotidiana, a meno che non svolgi una vita piuttosto virtuale, come è sempre più il caso.


Vabbè, mio errore di valutazione allora


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*DOMANI*

ALLORA SE NON HAI ALCUNA VELLEITà...MI SEMBRA VELLEITARIO RAPPRESENTARE A GIOVANNI DI DAR LA GIUSTA IMPORTANZA AD UN NICK...NON ESSENDO TU IL GIUSTO METRO!GIOVANNI HA IL SUO DI METRO E USA QUELLO...!COME VEDI HAI VOLUTO ASSURGERE A PROTAGONISTA..PECCATO TU L'ABBIA FATTO IN MODO FALLACE!!CHIARO?


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MEDUSA CHIARAMENTE è SOGGETTIVO...IO HO LO STESSO CONCETTO SULLA STIPIDITà DI CHEN,PER TE MEDUSA PUò ESSERE DIVERSO..NESSUNA CONTRADDIZIONE!IO PENSO CHE UNA DI 61 ANNI CHE SCRIVE RIPETUTAMENTE AD UNA DONNA RINFACCIANDOGLI I SUOI 5 FIGLI...CHE SIA UNA DEMENTE CRONICA....MAGARI PER TE è NORMALE...SOGGETTIVO!!!


Quanto sei stupido, non capisci un cazzo e, non te lo spiego manco il perche' ... spero per te che ci arrivarai da solo a capire.


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me Cen è proprio autentico.
> è autenticamente tutto quello che uno vuole che lui sia.
> per qualcuno è un autentico stronzo
> per qualcuno è un autentico rompicoglioni
> ...


 
Mi hanno sempre detto: che se parli bene o male non importa, l'importante è che se ne parli.......

e lui fa' molto parlare di se anche quando non c'è.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*NO*

MARì NON TI VOGLIO CAPIRE E MI RIFIUTO DI CAPIRE!CI SONO DEI LIMITI MI VERGOGNO PER TE E PER I TUOI SCRITTI...NON C'è DA CAPIRE C'è SOLO DA SCUSARSI E VERGOGNARSI!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io invece non quoto un cazzo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai almeno letto bene? tu reputi autentica ogni tua opinione su di un'altra persona, giusto?
cioè la esprimi autenticamente. è quello che realmente pensi.
ok.
per me Cen è autentico proprio perché voi ritenete autentiche le vostre opinioni su di lui.
è, autenticamente, quello che volete che lui sia per voi...
siamo tutti autentici, Med, lo siamo tutti... prova a pensarci un attimo.


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

Il Trionfo di Chen sta tutto nei numeri di questa discussione... e lui nemmeno partecipa...


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MARì NON TI VOGLIO CAPIRE E MI RIFIUTO DI CAPIRE!CI SONO DEI LIMITI MI VERGOGNO PER TE E PER I TUOI SCRITTI...NON C'è DA CAPIRE C'è SOLO DA SCUSARSI E VERGOGNARSI!!!


Appunto, io mi vergogno di te come esempio umano.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*MARì*

CHE TU TI VERGOGNI DI ME PER ME è COSA GIUSTA...SIAMO FORTUNATAMENTE DIVERSI...SPERO DI ESSER SEMPRE IN CONTRAPPOSIZIONE CON TE....TU DA UNA PARTE IO DALL'ALTRA...LA TUA DEMENZA NON HA LIMITI!!!


----------



## Old Bella Stronza (6 Marzo 2008)

partecipo poco al forum, cmq chen come personaggio a me piace.......
_
hihihihi_


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Qui si combatte per avere ragione, raramente per discutere disinvolto. Non ha nulla a che fare con le piccole e grandi battaglie pratiche nella vita quotidiana, a meno che non svolgi una vita piuttosto virtuale, come è sempre più il caso.


admin, per me ti sei bevuto completamente il cervello. vediamo se ho capito. secondo te,  se malauguratamente rispetto a quello che scrive chen menti meno dotate della sua (come ad esempio la mia), cercassero di provare ad avere ragione su di lui , è lecito doversi sciroppare i suo insulti?
perchè è questo che succede 9 volte su 10.
quindi, perchè non scrive sul forum dei cervelloni di Harvard? non si troverebbe più a suo agio rispetto a scrivere in questo forum, dove esiste un'alta probabilità di imbattersi in cervelli modestamente dotati?


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHE TU TI VERGOGNI DI ME PER ME è COSA GIUSTA...SIAMO FORTUNATAMENTE DIVERSI...SPERO DI ESSER SEMPRE IN CONTRAPPOSIZIONE CON TE....TU DA UNA PARTE IO DALL'ALTRA...LA TUA DEMENZA NON HA LIMITI!!!


Detto da te e' un complimento, grazie ... facciamo una cosa, non nominarmi piu', ignorami nel modo piu' assoluto ... io incomincio da ora.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Il Trionfo di Chen sta tutto nei numeri di questa discussione... e lui nemmeno partecipa...


vedi perché parlavo di autenticità?
ci si sente autentici anche criticando gli altri, nes pas?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*MARì*

APPUNTO VAI Và...ARIA!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedi perché parlavo di autenticità?
> ci si sente autentici anche criticando gli altri, nes pas?


anna, basta scrivere cose forti è s'impenna l'audience...certe volte malgrado l'autore e le intenzioni. figurati se l'intenzione di avere un'audience c'è...


----------



## tatitati (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anna, basta scrivere cose forti è s'impenna l'audience...certe volte malgrado l'autore e le intenzioni. figurati se l'intenzione di avere un'audience c'è...


 
alex?


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anna, basta scrivere cose forti è s'impenna l'audience...certe volte malgrado l'autore e le intenzioni. figurati se l'intenzione di avere un'audience c'è...


bisogna saperle scrivere tesoro.......


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> alex?


anche i pixel della tua pagina del forum l'avevano già capito...me' compliments maga....


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> bisogna saperle scrivere tesoro.......


non dirmi così che mi fai arrabbiare tessssssssssssoro....


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anna, basta scrivere cose forti è s'impenna l'audience...certe volte malgrado l'autore e le intenzioni. figurati se l'intenzione di avere un'audience c'è...


il punto non è lo scrivere cose forti, ma avere il temperamento e il carattere per sostenerle...
e quella è cosa che solo pochi sanno fare.

mi meraviglia che la gente si meravigli... ecco cosa c'è di poco autentico qui dentro...
la falsa meraviglia.

e, come cantano gli afterhours: se c'è una cosa che è immorale
è la banalità.


----------



## tatitati (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche i pixel della tua pagina del forum l'avevano già capito...me' compliments maga....


 
per fortuna che avevi detto che non volevi avere a che fare con me.
coerenza del cazzo come sempre alex.
stammi alla larga. non te lo chiedo più.


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non dirmi così che mi fai arrabbiare tessssssssssssoro....


Io ho la faccina da far arrabbiare qualcuno????????
Sono candida come la neve...... Alex


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> per fortuna che avevi detto che non volevi avere a che fare con me.
> coerenza del cazzo come sempre alex.
> stammi alla larga. non te lo chiedo più.


con vero piacere, ma solo se riesci a farlo tu. siamo d'accordo? 
qua la mano, ma se te la do non leggermela. sai, la privacy...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io ho la faccina da far arrabbiare qualcuno????????
> Sono candida come la neve...... Alex


a me pare un pò gialla dalla foto. starò mica diventando daltonico?


----------



## tatitati (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> con vero piacere, ma solo se riesci a farlo tu. siamo d'accordo?
> qua la mano, ma se te la do non leggermela. sai, la privacy...


 
con te e la tua comare c'è poco da avere privacy qui dentro. è un vizio di famiglia.

hai la vita corta alex fossi in te me le farei tutte...


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il punto non è lo scrivere cose forti, ma avere il temperamento e il carattere per sostenerle...
> e quella è cosa che solo pochi sanno fare.
> 
> mi meraviglia che la gente si meravigli... ecco cosa c'è di poco autentico qui dentro...
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il punto non è lo scrivere cose forti, ma avere il temperamento e il carattere per sostenerle...
> e quella è cosa che solo pochi sanno fare.
> 
> mi meraviglia che la gente si meravigli... ecco cosa c'è di poco autentico qui dentro...
> ...


certo anna, non c'è niente di meno banale di barbona extracomunitaria, pezzente, inferiore, ecc.....alta dotazione intellettiva e dialettica...


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2008)

se c'è qualcosa di immorale è tutta questa massa di "presunte" persone speciali e non banali


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> certo anna, non c'è niente di meno banale di barbona extracomunitaria, pezzente, inferiore, ecc.....alta dotazione intellettiva e dialettica...


*
"Maitresse"* etcetcetc


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> con te e la tua comare c'è poco da avere privacy qui dentro. è un vizio di famiglia.
> 
> hai la vita corta alex fossi in te me le farei tutte...


La mia comare sta bene, molte grazie. e ti saluta tanto.
Vatti a fare un giro, di carte ovviamente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ma non dovevi starmi alla larga amore?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

*Anna*

Ti è sempre piaciuto fare 'sti voli pindarici..
Hai detto tutto e non hai detto niente.(ora suona la campana..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
Appunto, quello che vale per lui vale per tutti.Tutti autentici, tutte le opinioni sono autentiche seppur mutabili, effimere quindi tolla.
E poi chiariamo una cosa: se vado in un salotto scaccolandomi, tirando calci in faccia e smerdando tutto, ogni tanto  metto  su il vestitino bello e bevo una tazzina di thè alzando il mignolino si finisce di sicuro per parlare di me.Parlarne bene o male basta  parlarne ??
E' grazie a questa filosofia che i quotidiani, le televisioni , i media sono farciti di puttanate di basso livello di cui taluni si cibano come fossero leccornie.
Credimi Anna, stai facendo un errore di valutazione o ,quantomeno, una distinzione sgradevole fra un utente e l'altro.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Comunque che chen ringrazi: ho idea che avrà orgasmi multipli a iosa leggendo 'sto post


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il punto non è lo scrivere cose forti, ma avere il temperamento e il carattere per sostenerle...
> e quella è cosa che solo pochi sanno fare.
> 
> mi meraviglia che la gente si meravigli... ecco cosa c'è di poco autentico qui dentro...
> ...



Annare' Annare' ... non ti capisco, sai ... e' un po che non ti capisco.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *
> "Maitresse"* etcetcetc


vabbè, pezzente, e molto altro.....


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me pare un pò gialla dalla foto. starò mica diventando daltonico?


puo' essere......
ma non capisco, e non è una provocazione, come mai sei rientrato?
mi sembrava, ma ultimamente sono fusa, che non volevi piu' scrivere qui.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> certo anna, non c'è niente di meno banale di barbona extracomunitaria, pezzente, inferiore, ecc.....alta dotazione intellettiva e dialettica...


infatti. non c'è niente di più banale... che prendere tali affermazioni come insulto personale.
solo che non ci arrivi...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> se c'è qualcosa di immorale è tutta questa massa di "presunte" persone speciali e non banali


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti. non c'è niente di più banale... che prendere tali affermazioni come insulto personale.
> solo che non ci arrivi...
























  brava Anna, brava.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me Cen è proprio autentico.
> è autenticamente tutto quello che uno vuole che lui sia.
> per qualcuno è un autentico stronzo
> per qualcuno è un autentico rompicoglioni
> ...


che noi si alimenti un personaggio parlandone è un fatto.
ma il tuo ragionamento sull'autenticamente adattabile calza su tutti
che poi ridere fa sempre bene


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' potremmo chiederlo di preparare una battaglia per noi. Sono certo, finchè siamo leali, il discorso sarà di grande interesse comune, soprattutto dei partecipanti.
> 
> Problema: chi ha il coraggio di sfidarlo lealmente? Io sono nel dubbio.


ma cosa vuol dire "sfidare lealmente "????
ma stiamo partecipando ad un gioco di ruolo e non me ne sono accorta?
ma siamo qui per comunicare o cos'altro?


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Annare' Annare' ... non ti capisco, sai ... e' un po che non ti capisco.


sono andata avanti, Mari'... non so se nella direzione giusta ma so che ho capito che fermarsi a guardare la vita passarmi davanti non era il senso della mia vita.
estendo questo guardare avanti al fatto che la curiosità di scoprire nuove cose di me deve passare necessariamente anche attraverso l'uscire da quelli che erano i miei schemi.
per qualcuno questa è malattia mentale. per me è aprire l'anima...
PS: a te ti vogli bene sempre uguale anche se non mi capisci.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti. non c'è niente di più banale... che prendere tali affermazioni come insulto personale.
> solo che non ci arrivi...


Deciditi: prima dietro la tastiera c'è la persona ora l'insulto non ha valore in quanto virtuale? Cos'è autentico allora?
La pacca sulla spalla, il confortino sono autentici e l'insulto odioso con riferimento ad età o vita privata no?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*italia 1*

IO AVEVO SUBITO IDENTIFICATO LA TUA PERSONA DANDOTI DEL GRANDISSIMO COIONE..!DICIAMO CHE CI VOLEVA POCO A CAPIRE LA GRANDISSIMA TESTA DI CAZZO CHE SEI....POI ABBIAM TUTTI LETTO DEL TUO SQUALLIDO ABBANDONO...CON ANNESSA PUBBLICAZIONE DI QUESTIONI PRIVATE...ALTRETTANTO CHIARO CHE MERDE COME TE LA COERENZA NON SANNO PROPRIO DOVE SIA DI CASA!!!ADESSO CARO ALEX...COME VEDI CON TE NON SBAGLIAVO....TI AVEVO CAPITO AL VOLO...MA NON MI PRENDO ALCUN MERITO...ERA DECISAMENTE LAMPANTE!!!HAI VERAMENTE UN GRAN FACCIA DA CULO A RIPRESENTARTI QUI DOPO AVER PUBBLICATO MESS PRIVATI...SEI VERAMENTE UNA VERGOGNA DI UOMO!NON PERDERE TEMPO A RISPONDERMI PERCHè IO CON LE MERDE FACCIO FATICA A INTERAGIRE!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> puo' essere......
> ma non capisco, e non è una provocazione, come mai sei rientrato?
> mi sembrava, ma ultimamente sono fusa, che non volevi piu' scrivere qui.


solo gli stupidi non cambiano idea. ti è sufficiente?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma cosa vuol dire "sfidare lealmente "????
> ma stiamo partecipando ad un gioco di ruolo e non me ne sono accorta?
> ma siamo qui per comunicare o cos'altro?


dice che è un'arena..
toro loco e cose così


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> che noi si alimenti un personaggio parlandone è un fatto.
> ma il tuo ragionamento sull'autenticamente adattabile calza su tutti
> che poi ridere fa sempre bene


già...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IO AVEVO SUBITO IDENTIFICATO LA TUA PERSONA DANDOTI DEL GRANDISSIMO COIONE..!DICIAMO CHE CI VOLEVA POCO A CAPIRE LA GRANDISSIMA TESTA DI CAZZO CHE SEI....POI ABBIAM TUTTI LETTO DEL TUO SQUALLIDO ABBANDONO...CON ANNESSA PUBBLICAZIONE DI QUESTIONI PRIVATE...ALTRETTANTO CHIARO CHE MERDE COME TE LA COERENZA NON SANNO PROPRIO DOVE SIA DI CASA!!!ADESSO CARO ALEX...COME VEDI CON TE NON SBAGLIAVO....TI AVEVO CAPITO AL VOLO...MA NON MI PRENDO ALCUN MERITO...ERA DECISAMENTE LAMPANTE!!!HAI VERAMENTE UN GRAN FACCIA DA CULO A RIPRESENTARTI QUI DOPO AVER PUBBLICATO MESS PRIVATI...SEI VERAMENTE UNA VERGOGNA DI UOMO!NON PERDERE TEMPO A RISPONDERMI PERCHè IO CON LE MERDE FACCIO FATICA A INTERAGIRE!!!


parlane con la tua amica cat che ha in chiaro detto cose false supportandole da mp avuti con lei in passato....
ma qua non si combatte una guerra come dice il gran samurai?
in guerra e in amore non è tutto lecito?


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono andata avanti, Mari'... non so se nella direzione giusta ma so che ho capito che fermarsi a guardare la vita passarmi davanti non era il senso della mia vita.
> estendo questo guardare avanti al fatto che la curiosità di scoprire nuove cose di me deve passare necessariamente anche attraverso l'uscire da quelli che erano i miei schemi.
> per qualcuno questa è malattia mentale. per me è aprire l'anima...
> PS: *a te ti vogli bene sempre uguale anche se non mi capisci.*



Lo stesso vale per me, e lo sai che te ne voglio ... per TE ci saro' sempre, quando vuoi sono qua.




Che dire, buon viaggio.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti. non c'è niente di più banale... che prendere tali affermazioni come insulto personale.
> solo che non ci arrivi...


sei proprio una stronza anna, ma non prenderla personalmente. 
ti è piaciuto l'esempio?


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

*Che tristezza*

Mi sono rotto le palle di questo posto. è diventato di una pallosità inaudita e quindi ho deciso di non scrivere più. 
Se lo scrivo in chiaro ho i miei buoni motivi. E se lo scrivo in questa sezione è perchè questa discussione non potrà degenerare, e perchè alcune persone non potranno venire qui a rispondermi e insozzare questo posto del forum. anche se io non cui sarò più e perchè dopo la risposta di admin, *che mi aspetto qui in chiaro*, chiuderò definitivamente anche questo ultimo thread. Quindi prima mi rispondi Admin, meno tempo questo thread rimarrà aperto e con possibiltà che qualcuno risponda, cosa che nella maniera più assoluta non vorrei. 

*ADMIN, VOGLIO CHE I MIEI ACCOUNT DI @LEX, ALEX70 E SPACECOWBOY VENGANO CHIUSI E CANCELLATI. VOGLIO ALTRESI' CHE TUTTI I MIE POST E THREAD VENGANO ELIMINATI IN MODO CHE NESSUNO POSSA PIU' LEGGERLI, COME SE IO NON FOSSI MAI ENTRATO IN QUESTO FORUM. SOLO QUESTO TOPIC VORREI RIMANESSE. SE POSSIBILE VORREI ANCHE CHE TUTTI I MIEI POST IN CUI SONO STATO QUOTATO VENISSERO RITOCCATI IN MODO DA CANCELLARE LE COSE SCRITTE DA ME E QUOTATE DA ALTRI.*

Ho ancora un compito che mi ero ripromesso di fare.
Cat, io sarò anche un cesso, ma capisco anche che non essere più cacata e senza nessuna spiegazione da qualcuno a cui hai scritto questo (temporalmente dopo aver visto la mia foto che è stata per lungo tempo nel profilo ndr):


Ma come cazzo si fa????????


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IO AVEVO SUBITO IDENTIFICATO LA TUA PERSONA DANDOTI DEL GRANDISSIMO COIONE..!DICIAMO CHE CI VOLEVA POCO A CAPIRE LA GRANDISSIMA TESTA DI CAZZO CHE SEI....POI ABBIAM TUTTI LETTO DEL TUO SQUALLIDO ABBANDONO...CON ANNESSA PUBBLICAZIONE DI QUESTIONI PRIVATE...ALTRETTANTO CHIARO CHE MERDE COME TE LA COERENZA NON SANNO PROPRIO DOVE SIA DI CASA!!!ADESSO CARO ALEX...COME VEDI CON TE NON SBAGLIAVO....TI AVEVO CAPITO AL VOLO...MA NON MI PRENDO ALCUN MERITO...ERA DECISAMENTE LAMPANTE!!!HAI VERAMENTE UN GRAN FACCIA DA CULO A RIPRESENTARTI QUI DOPO AVER PUBBLICATO MESS PRIVATI...SEI VERAMENTE UNA VERGOGNA DI UOMO!NON PERDERE TEMPO A RISPONDERMI PERCHè IO CON LE MERDE FACCIO FATICA A INTERAGIRE!!!


 non farlo


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> brava Anna, brava.


Mari', con te faccio un tentativo ulteriore.
hai una vita piena a te la sei sudata e sai di vivere la vita dei giusti..
come possono toccarti a te le bordate di Cen?
mi meraviglia sul serio che tu, con la tua esperienza di vita e di cose fatte bene, ti risenta per 4 stronzate che ti scrive Cen.
vedi, io so solo una cosa, la vita mi ha insegnato a difendermi e a vendere cara la pelle e non in base a stereotipate regole civili ma in base al fatto che ho dovuto imparare a farlo e senza piangermi addosso; perché sai... se te la devi cavare da sola i coglioni impari a tirarli fuori o soccombi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*NO*

TU SEI UNA TESTA DI CAZZO..RAGIONI PER LUOGHI COMUNI...SEI UNA MERDA DI UOMO...CREDIMI FAI VERAMENTE SCHIFO!!!IN AMORE E IN GUERRA TUTTO è PERMESSO?MA CHE CAZZO SCRIVI?HAI PURE 36 ANNI CRISTO SANTO...MA UN MINIMO DI DIGNITA,UN MINIMO D'ONORE...VABBè A TE VOCABOLI SCONOSCIUTI....!!HAI FATTO LA TUA SPARATA?HAI PUBLICATO MESS.PVT?HAI FATTO IL TUO COMMIATO?BENE ORA VATTENE AFFANCULO...E CERCA DI ESSER ALMENO COERENTE CON LA MERDA CHE SEI!!VEDI STRONZONE...TI BRUCIA CHE IN UN ATTIMO TI AVEVO QUALIFICATO PER CIò CHE SEI...KOIONE!!!SEI VERAMENTE UN PERSONAGGIO SQUALLIDO...E CHI MI AVEVA AVVISATO E FATTO I COMPLIMENTI QUANDO TI HO RIDICOLIZZATO AVEVA TUTTE LE RAGIONI VERME!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> solo gli stupidi non cambiano idea. ti è sufficiente?


non concordo pienamente.

quando uno dice basta ed è basta non credo che sia stupido credo che sia coerente con se stesso, dignitoso, orgoglioso, determinato e forse anchw qualcos'altro.

forse eri meno onesto ma piu' furbo a non dire chi sei, in effetti qualcuno ti ha già additato.


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> TU SEI UNA TESTA DI CAZZO..RAGIONI PER LUOGHI COMUNI...SEI UNA MERDA DI UOMO...CREDIMI FAI VERAMENTE SCHIFO!!!IN AMORE E IN GUERRA TUTTO è PERMESSO?MA CHE CAZZO SCRIVI?HAI PURE 36 ANNI CRISTO SANTO...MA UN MINIMO DI DIGNITA,UN MINIMO D'ONORE...VABBè A TE VOCABOLI SCONOSCIUTI....!!HAI FATTO LA TUA SPARATA?HAI PUBLICATO MESS.PVT?HAI FATTO IL TUO COMMIATO?BENE ORA VATTENE AFFANCULO...E CERCA DI ESSER ALMENO COERENTE CON LA MERDA CHE SEI!!VEDI STRONZONE...TI BRUCIA CHE IN UN ATTIMO TI AVEVO QUALIFICATO PER CIò CHE SEI...KOIONE!!!SEI VERAMENTE UN PERSONAGGIO SQUALLIDO...E CHI MI AVEVA AVVISATO E FATTO I COMPLIMENTI QUANDO TI HO RIDICOLIZZATO AVEVA TUTTE LE RAGIONI VERME!!!


ciccio ma un po' di autocontrollo?
tu prendi fuoco piu' veloce della benzina..........


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Mi sono rotto le palle di questo posto. è diventato di una pallosità inaudita e quindi ho deciso di non scrivere più.
> Se lo scrivo in chiaro ho i miei buoni motivi. E se lo scrivo in questa sezione è perchè questa discussione non potrà degenerare, e perchè alcune persone non potranno venire qui a rispondermi e insozzare questo posto del forum. anche se io non cui sarò più e perchè dopo la risposta di admin, *che mi aspetto qui in chiaro*, chiuderò definitivamente anche questo ultimo thread. Quindi prima mi rispondi Admin, meno tempo questo thread rimarrà aperto e con possibiltà che qualcuno risponda, cosa che nella maniera più assoluta non vorrei.
> 
> *ADMIN, VOGLIO CHE I MIEI ACCOUNT DI @LEX, ALEX70 E SPACECOWBOY VENGANO CHIUSI E CANCELLATI. VOGLIO ALTRESI' CHE TUTTI I MIE POST E THREAD VENGANO ELIMINATI IN MODO CHE NESSUNO POSSA PIU' LEGGERLI, COME SE IO NON FOSSI MAI ENTRATO IN QUESTO FORUM. SOLO QUESTO TOPIC VORREI RIMANESSE. SE POSSIBILE VORREI ANCHE CHE TUTTI I MIEI POST IN CUI SONO STATO QUOTATO VENISSERO RITOCCATI IN MODO DA CANCELLARE LE COSE SCRITTE DA ME E QUOTATE DA ALTRI.*
> ...


ehhhh si fa'.....se lo ha fatto evidentemente si puo' fare...........


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Mi sono rotto le palle di questo posto. è diventato di una pallosità inaudita e quindi ho deciso di non scrivere più.
> Se lo scrivo in chiaro ho i miei buoni motivi. E se lo scrivo in questa sezione è perchè questa discussione non potrà degenerare, e perchè alcune persone non potranno venire qui a rispondermi e insozzare questo posto del forum. anche se io non cui sarò più e perchè dopo la risposta di admin, *che mi aspetto qui in chiaro*, chiuderò definitivamente anche questo ultimo thread. Quindi prima mi rispondi Admin, meno tempo questo thread rimarrà aperto e con possibiltà che qualcuno risponda, cosa che nella maniera più assoluta non vorrei.
> 
> *ADMIN, VOGLIO CHE I MIEI ACCOUNT DI @LEX, ALEX70 E SPACECOWBOY VENGANO CHIUSI E CANCELLATI. VOGLIO ALTRESI' CHE TUTTI I MIE POST E THREAD VENGANO ELIMINATI IN MODO CHE NESSUNO POSSA PIU' LEGGERLI, COME SE IO NON FOSSI MAI ENTRATO IN QUESTO FORUM. SOLO QUESTO TOPIC VORREI RIMANESSE. SE POSSIBILE VORREI ANCHE CHE TUTTI I MIEI POST IN CUI SONO STATO QUOTATO VENISSERO RITOCCATI IN MODO DA CANCELLARE LE COSE SCRITTE DA ME E QUOTATE DA ALTRI.*
> ...


si accende il pc tramite l'apposito tasto,ci si collega ad internet, si clicca sull'url corrispondente all'indirizzo del sito  tradimento. net., si entra nella sezione barrio 14 novembre, si clicca su nuovo thread e si inizia a digitare coi polpastrelli sui tasti della  tastiera collegata al pc e come per magia appaiono frasi sul monitor (sempre del pc ad esso collegato). finito di digitare sui tasti si clicca su invia et voilà...il gioco è fatto...
mi sono stato da spiegato bene?
bonjour toi aussi LB...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei proprio una stronza anna, ma non prenderla personalmente.
> ti è piaciuto l'esempio?


capirai... me lo dicono sai in quanti?
mi dicono anche che sono una troia solo perché a differenza di tante donne io non lavoro per comprarmi una borsetta firmata e non possono passarmi sopra come vogliono. sono sì  una bastarda se qualcuno cerca di portarmi via un affare.
questione di prospettiva, caro italia 1.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*CASA 71*

SI MA QUESTO POSTO STA DEGENERANDO...DI PERSONE DISONESTE QUI GIà NE ABBIAMO A SUFFICIENZA...CI MANCAVA QUESTA TESTA DI MINCHIA....MA CHE COIONE...UN UOMO CHE SPUTTANA UNA DONNA PUBBLICANDO MESS.PVT MA SI PUò?MA QUESTO NON è UN UOMO QUESTO è UN PEDERASTA..MISOGENO!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> non concordo pienamente.
> 
> quando uno dice basta ed è basta non credo che sia stupido credo che sia coerente con se stesso, dignitoso, orgoglioso, determinato e forse anchw qualcos'altro.
> 
> forse eri meno onesto ma piu' furbo a non dire chi sei, in effetti qualcuno ti ha già additato.


me ne vado nell'angolino a piangere? bella casa, io ne so più di quanto tu creda, e siccome sono anche dispettoso, non te lo dico...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> capirai... me lo dicono sai in quanti?
> mi dicono anche che sono una troia solo perché a differenza di tante donne io non lavoro per comprarmi una borsetta firmata e non possono passarmi sopra come vogliono. sono sì  una bastarda se qualcuno cerca di portarmi via un affare.
> questione di prospettiva, caro italia 1.


fino a poco tempo fa mi chiamavi alex anna.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*ANNA*

APPUNTO ANNA CHIAMALO MERDA CHE GLI SI ADDICE...STO GRANDISSIMO KOIONAZZO BECCACCIONE!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI MA QUESTO POSTO STA DEGENERANDO...DI PERSONE DISONESTE QUI GIà NE ABBIAMO A SUFFICIENZA...CI MANCAVA QUESTA TESTA DI MINCHIA....MA CHE COIONE...UN UOMO CHE SPUTTANA UNA DONNA PUBBLICANDO MESS.PVT MA SI PUò?MA QUESTO NON è UN UOMO QUESTO è UN PEDERASTA..MISOGENO!!!


Ascolta tu mi ricordi una mia amica, lei prende fuoco come te, gli occhi gli diventano rossi e comincia a sparare a raffica perdendo di vista il qui e ora.
Io ti consiglio smussa gli angoli, cerca di farlo perchè passi dalla parte del torto.
E', come sta dicendo Anna, sinonimo di intelligenza passare oltre, ignorare.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI MA QUESTO POSTO STA DEGENERANDO...DI PERSONE DISONESTE QUI GIà NE ABBIAMO A SUFFICIENZA...CI MANCAVA QUESTA TESTA DI MINCHIA....MA CHE COIONE...UN UOMO CHE SPUTTANA UNA DONNA PUBBLICANDO MESS.PVT MA SI PUò?MA QUESTO NON è UN UOMO QUESTO è UN PEDERASTA..MISOGENO!!!


torna un po' indietro a leggerti cosa io ho dovuto sorbirmi aggratis...e poi ne riparliamo se sei intellettualmente onesto tu, caro....
suvvia, un pò di coerenza caro oscuro, ne vuoi un pò' della mia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















vado che c'ho da fà adesso....
il pederasta ti manda un bacio, mi sono appena messo il rossetto rosso fuoco....SMAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Qui si combatte per avere ragione, raramente per discutere disinvolto. Non ha nulla a che fare con le piccole e grandi battaglie pratiche nella vita quotidiana, a meno che non svolgi una vita piuttosto virtuale, come è sempre più il caso.


Onestamente lascio le battaglie alla vita reale... impostare le discussioni al solo scopo di avere ragione *per me* rappresenta la peggiore forma d'ignoranza.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> APPUNTO ANNA CHIAMALO MERDA CHE GLI SI ADDICE...STO GRANDISSIMO KOIONAZZO BECCACCIONE!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*VAI*

VAI BUFFONE CHE AL TUO RITORNO SARò QUI PRONTO A SCARAVENTARTI DA UNA PARTE ALL'ALTRA DEL FORUM A CALCI NEL CULO...BUFFONE!!FACEVA PURE LA MORALE STO MINCHIASTORTA...VAI SCAPPA DEMENTE...!!!SON TUUTI UGUALI...CHE TI Fà LA MORALE CON L'ARIA DA PROFESSORINO...POI Fà QUESTE FIGURE....CHE SCHIFO!!CASA71 DICEVAMO?


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> me ne vado nell'angolino a piangere? bella casa, io ne so più di quanto tu creda, e siccome sono anche dispettoso, non te lo dico...


Ehi non cercare di insegnarmi la lezione, parli con una che è nata molto furba e dispettosa. 
I dispetti si fanno nel silenzio. le cose che tu sai piu' di me ti avrebbero dovuto aiutare a muoverti meglio. Se lo conosci il nemico lo sai attaccare. 
Attaccando pubblicamente come fai tu concedimelo ma ti ha solo reso infantile e ridicolo.
In ogni caso fai tu, è insindacabilmente la tua vita.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ti sbagli. Non è appassionato per niente.
> Finge . D'incazzarsi, d'indignarsi, di confortare, d'insultare.
> *Ha anche scritto a bruja sul coinvolgimento virtuale e sul fatto che ne è totalmente esente.*
> E non scambiare autoironia per cinismo.
> Sono totalmente distanti.


... che ne sai, tu, di quello che ho scritto a Bruja?...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> fino a poco tempo fa mi chiamavi alex anna.


ma sei andato di testa anche tu come me?
e la madonna... ma riprenditi il tuo nick, cazzo.
che roba stai a fare?
la gente è giusto che si incazzi, lascia perdere i moralisti dell'ultima ora che vivono guardando passare la gente dalla finesta...


----------



## tatitati (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Mi sono rotto le palle di questo posto. è diventato di una pallosità inaudita e quindi ho deciso di non scrivere più.
> Se lo scrivo in chiaro ho i miei buoni motivi. E se lo scrivo in questa sezione è perchè questa discussione non potrà degenerare, e perchè alcune persone non potranno venire qui a rispondermi e insozzare questo posto del forum. anche se io non cui sarò più e perchè dopo la risposta di admin, *che mi aspetto qui in chiaro*, chiuderò definitivamente anche questo ultimo thread. Quindi prima mi rispondi Admin, meno tempo questo thread rimarrà aperto e con possibiltà che qualcuno risponda, cosa che nella maniera più assoluta non vorrei.
> 
> *ADMIN, VOGLIO CHE I MIEI ACCOUNT DI @LEX, ALEX70 E SPACECOWBOY VENGANO CHIUSI E CANCELLATI. VOGLIO ALTRESI' CHE TUTTI I MIE POST E THREAD VENGANO ELIMINATI IN MODO CHE NESSUNO POSSA PIU' LEGGERLI, COME SE IO NON FOSSI MAI ENTRATO IN QUESTO FORUM. SOLO QUESTO TOPIC VORREI RIMANESSE. SE POSSIBILE VORREI ANCHE CHE TUTTI I MIEI POST IN CUI SONO STATO QUOTATO VENISSERO RITOCCATI IN MODO DA CANCELLARE LE COSE SCRITTE DA ME E QUOTATE DA ALTRI.*
> ...


 
poi sono io quella incoerente.
invece ...
asilo mariucciaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tatitati (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> torna un po' indietro a leggerti cosa io ho dovuto sorbirmi aggratis...e poi ne riparliamo se sei intellettualmente onesto tu, caro....
> suvvia, un pò di coerenza caro oscuro, ne vuoi un pò' della mia?
> 
> 
> ...


il rosso fuoco è da mò chen o lo fanno più... aggiornati


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che ne sai, tu, di quello che ho scritto a Bruja?...


sento in sottofondo la musica di 007


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*QUESTO*

QUESTO ALEX N'ALTRO SAPIENTONE...ECCO LA FINE CHE Fà...PRESO A CALCI IN CULO....36 ANNI MA DOVE CAZZO STIAMO ANDANDA...MAGARI è PARENTE DI MARì QUESTO URANISTA DI MERDA!!!


----------



## tatitati (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VAI BUFFONE CHE AL TUO RITORNO SARò QUI PRONTO A SCARAVENTARTI DA UNA PARTE ALL'ALTRA DEL FORUM A CALCI NEL CULO...BUFFONE!!FACEVA PURE LA MORALE STO MINCHIASTORTA...VAI SCAPPA DEMENTE...!!!SON TUUTI UGUALI...CHE TI Fà LA MORALE CON L'ARIA DA PROFESSORINO...POI Fà QUESTE FIGURE....CHE SCHIFO!!CASA71 DICEVAMO?


 
hai reso l'idea...: sbattacchiato!


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Bella Stronza ha detto:


> partecipo poco al forum, cmq chen come personaggio a me piace.......
> 
> _hihihihi_


... un saluto a te... amica mia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## tatitati (6 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> sento in sottofondo la musica di 007


 
ho le visioni.. io vedo passare pure la sigla


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VAI BUFFONE CHE AL TUO RITORNO SARò QUI PRONTO A SCARAVENTARTI DA UNA PARTE ALL'ALTRA DEL FORUM A CALCI NEL CULO...BUFFONE!!FACEVA PURE LA MORALE STO MINCHIASTORTA...VAI SCAPPA DEMENTE...!!!SON TUUTI UGUALI...CHE TI Fà LA MORALE CON L'ARIA DA PROFESSORINO...POI Fà QUESTE FIGURE....CHE SCHIFO!!CASA71 DICEVAMO?


ti interessa la mia minchiastorta a quanto vedo 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















i pederasti come te che negano di esserlo sono i peggiori 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















arrivedorci


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VAI BUFFONE CHE AL TUO RITORNO SARò QUI PRONTO A SCARAVENTARTI DA UNA PARTE ALL'ALTRA DEL FORUM A CALCI NEL CULO...BUFFONE!!FACEVA PURE LA MORALE STO MINCHIASTORTA...VAI SCAPPA DEMENTE...!!!SON TUUTI UGUALI...CHE TI Fà LA MORALE CON L'ARIA DA PROFESSORINO...POI Fà QUESTE FIGURE....CHE SCHIFO!!CASA71 DICEVAMO?


 
Oscuro, smettila. la gente ogni tanto si incazza o non ti risulta?
siamo tutti sulla stessa barca. solo i santi navigano a vista. sì, a vista, perché la vita l'hanno guardata solo da lontano per paura si sporcarsi.
si può essere igienisti anche nei sentimenti. o non lo sapevi?


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> il rosso fuoco è da mò chen o lo fanno più... aggiornati


noooooo c'ho da fare uno scerzo come faccio???????


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUESTO ALEX N'ALTRO SAPIENTONE...ECCO LA FINE CHE Fà...PRESO A CALCI IN CULO....36 ANNI MA DOVE CAZZO STIAMO ANDANDA...MAGARI è PARENTE *DI MARì *QUESTO URANISTA DI MERDA!!!


eravamo d'accordo d'ignorarci, perche' non mantieni il patto e mi chiami in causa? 

Vedi che sei tu ha rompere le scatole a me.


----------



## Old Cat (6 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Madonna che ita(g)liano...hihihi...ma come si può dissacrare in questa maniera l'italico idioma...hihihi.... aprite la stanzaaaaaaaaa... hihihi


 
te lo dico nella mia lingua madre, il tedesco, così magari intendi meglio?


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ho le visioni.. io vedo passare pure la sigla


ehhhh magari si fermasse a casa mia.............(no quello nuovo mi piaceva di piu' quell'altro)
il meglio sarebbe tom cruise da mission impossible


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> sento in sottofondo la musica di 007


... voglio capire se scrivendo a Bruja... scrivo anche a Medusa... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> E' questo il suo fascino - non cerca alleati e non è corruttibile - sceglie i suoi amici come chiunque dovrebbe fare, secondo il suo personalissimo criterio che nulla ha a che fare con simpatia, intelligenza o importanza.
> 
> E' una persona di rilievo e di grande carattere, un leader naturale che può essere amato ed odiato nella stessa misura, senza però mettere nell'ombra le sue innegabili capacità di comunicazione, comprensione e spiccato senso di umore.
> 
> ...


 
bravo giusvà


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUESTO ALEX N'ALTRO SAPIENTONE...ECCO LA FINE CHE Fà...PRESO A CALCI IN CULO....36 ANNI MA DOVE CAZZO STIAMO ANDANDA...MAGARI è PARENTE DI MARì QUESTO URANISTA DI MERDA!!!


38anni  il 22 marzo. almeno informati meglio o fatti dare le informazioni giuste....
sapientino!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ari-ari-arrivedorci sul serio..a dopo mon amour....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

stato piacevole?
Ricomponiti cinesino che sei ancora tutto accaldato


----------



## Old Holly (6 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> il rosso fuoco è da mò chen o lo fanno più... aggiornati


Oddio... non capivo cosa c'entrasse Chen!
Comunque credo che Yves Saint Laurent il rosso fuoco lo faccia sempre!


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... voglio capire se scrivendo a Bruja... scrivo anche a Medusa... hi, hi, hi...


buon lavoro, cmq hai visto che ci avevo ragione io ......... (italia 1)


----------



## Old Domani (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ALLORA SE NON HAI ALCUNA VELLEITà...MI SEMBRA VELLEITARIO RAPPRESENTARE A GIOVANNI DI DAR LA GIUSTA IMPORTANZA AD UN NICK...NON ESSENDO TU IL GIUSTO METRO!GIOVANNI HA IL SUO DI METRO E USA QUELLO...!COME VEDI HAI VOLUTO ASSURGERE A PROTAGONISTA..PECCATO TU L'ABBIA FATTO IN MODO FALLACE!!CHIARO?


no, non capisco il senso di questa tua frase
probabilmente ho un cervello molto/troppo semplice
di protagonistico in me c'è ben poco (qui dentro)

non è che stai cercando di parlare di te ?
ed in caso, in cosa avrei sbagliato ?
la forma ?
il contesto ?
il soggetto ?
e perchè io si e tu no ?

onestamente stai dando un chiaro esempio di quello che io intendevo quando scrivevo "diamo il giusto valore/significato alle cose" ed aggiungo agli ambienti
scusa una domanda
ma non ti pare di prendere "troppo" le cose ?
tra l'altro mi sembra che hai spesso una chiave di lettura sbagliata, forse prevenuta 
che poi ti trascini dietro nelle tue discussioni spesso inutili
è come se in te leggessi una "voglia di nemico"

sia ben chiaro che non voglio minimamente offenderti, si tratta solo di una mia personalissima considerazione che non deve assolutamente precludere a nessuna forma di scambio o di confronto (tempo permettendo si intende)

Domani


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*ANNA*

NO ANNA QUESTA GRANDISSIMA MERDA ...MI SI è MESSO PURE A FARE LA MORALE...LUI VOLEVA IL MODERATORE PERCHè STO KOIONAZZO..NON SOPPORTAVA LE TROPPE LIBERTà CHE SI PRENDEVANO ALCUNI CAPITO?ANNA IO SULLA BARCA DI QUESTO URANISTA NON CI STò..E NON CI SARò MAI..STO PERDENTE!MA SCHERZIAMO?NO!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sei andato di testa anche tu come me?
> e la madonna... ma riprenditi il tuo nick, cazzo.
> che roba stai a fare?
> la gente è giusto che si incazzi, lascia perdere i moralisti dell'ultima ora che vivono guardando passare la gente dalla finesta...


anna il mio nick alex è cancellato. non posso


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*DOMANI*

DOMANI SE NON ARRIVI A CAPIRE CIò CHE TI HO SERENAMENTE ESPLICITATO RIMANE UN TUO PROBLEMA...SFORZATI..O LASCIA STARE!POI LE TUE OPINIONI SULLA MIA PERSONA LE LEGGO...MA MI LASCIANO DEL TUTTO INDIFFERENTE...VEDRAI CHE CI ARRIVI!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO ANNA QUESTA GRANDISSIMA MERDA ...MI SI è MESSO PURE A FARE LA MORALE...LUI VOLEVA IL MODERATORE PERCHè STO KOIONAZZO..NON SOPPORTAVA LE TROPPE LIBERTà CHE SI PRENDEVANO ALCUNI CAPITO?ANNA IO SULLA BARCA DI QUESTO URANISTA NON CI STò..E NON CI SARò MAI..STO PERDENTE!MA SCHERZIAMO?NO!


e sbagli ancora... accogli tutti, Oscuro!
io accolgo tutti e più sbagliati sono e più li accolgo.
io non ho paura degli altri...
la vita la si vive per imparare... è la staticità il peggior nemico di un essere umano, non il fatto di essere cagionevole di errori...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*NON CI RIESCO*

NON CI RIESCO...IO PER MERDE SIMILI HO TOTALE DISGUSTO...AMMIRO TE MA CONSAPEVOLE DEI MIEI LIMITI!!!


----------



## tatitati (6 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> noooooo c'ho da fare uno scerzo come faccio???????


 
ci sono altri rossi tesò.. ma il rosso fuoco non c'è più.. mi pare qualcosa in rosso peperoncino.. rosso puro non mi pare...


----------



## Old Domani (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> DOMANI SE NON ARRIVI A CAPIRE CIò CHE TI HO SERENAMENTE ESPLICITATO RIMANE UN TUO PROBLEMA...SFORZATI..O LASCIA STARE!POI LE TUE OPINIONI SULLA MIA PERSONA LE LEGGO...MA MI LASCIANO DEL TUTTO INDIFFERENTE...VEDRAI CHE CI ARRIVI!!!


in questo modo stai dando spazio al pensiero che non sei in grado di sostenere una conversazione
cmq non c'è problema, ho recepito il tuo messaggio subliminale e ti lascio stare

buon viaggio

Domani


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON CI RIESCO...IO PER MERDE SIMILI HO TOTALE DISGUSTO...AMMIRO TE MA CONSAPEVOLE DEI MIEI LIMITI!!!


perché tu pensi di essere migliore degli altri.
l'accoglienza insegna. 
non è escludendo il prossimo che migliori... ma è accogliendo il prossimo che se non altro accetti un confronto.
è un percorso forse scomodo ma che ripaga in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Domani ha detto:


> in questo modo stai dando spazio al pensiero che non sei in grado di sostenere una conversazione
> cmq non c'è problema, ho recepito il tuo messaggio subliminale e ti lascio stare
> 
> buon viaggio
> ...


adesso sono curiosa di conoscere questo messaggio subliminale..


----------



## Old Domani (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso sono curiosa di conoscere questo messaggio subliminale..



chedo scusa
ho dimenticato le virgolette

Domani


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*DOMANI*

VEDI è UNA CONVERSAZIONE FUTILE...INFRUTTUOSA COSA C'è DA SPIEGARE ANCORA?HAI VOLUTO FAR NOTARE QUALCOSA A GIOVANNI GRATUTITAMENTE.STOP.!GIOVANNI Dà LA SUA IMPORTANZA ALL'UTENTE CHEN...TU NE DAI UN ALTRA..SPIEGAMI COSA DOVREMMO DISCUTERE?MAGARI DEL FATTO CHE HAI VOLUTO PACATAMENTE METTERTI IN EVIDENZA?TI HO SCRITTO CHE LO HAI FATTO SCIOCCAMENTE...IL TUO ERA INTERVENTO SUPERFLUO..O PENSI DI SINDACARE L'UNITà DI MISURA DI GIOVANNI?IL TUO ERA UN INTERVENTO AVULSO DAL CONTESTO...E NEANCHE ARGOMENTATO..PER CUI PENSACI E TORNA DOMANI...!!!


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

*tomorrow*

in questo modo stai dando spazio al pensiero che non sei in grado di sostenere una conversazione cmq non c'è problema, ho recepito il tuo messaggio subliminale e ti lascio stare 
buon viaggio

Domani


Hai dimenticato anche l'uso del congiuntivo


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*ANNA*

NON SONO MIGLIORE...MA DIVERSO...!!ANNA SON DIVERSO E NON POSSO CONTAMINARE LA MIA DIVERSITà CON QUESTA FECCIA!!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Marzo 2008)

*Giovanni*



Admin ha detto:


> E' questo il suo fascino - non cerca alleati e non è corruttibile - sceglie i suoi amici come chiunque dovrebbe fare, secondo il suo personalissimo criterio che nulla ha a che fare con simpatia, intelligenza o importanza.
> 
> E' una persona di rilievo e di grande carattere, un leader naturale che può essere amato ed odiato nella stessa misura, senza però mettere nell'ombra le sue innegabili capacità di comunicazione, comprensione e spiccato senso di umore.
> 
> ...


Hai decentrato il problema.... in questo contesto non si stava valutando il valore degli interventi o della interazione di una persona, ma di rapporti pubblicamente conclamati; a me non interessa chi o come si scelgano le proprie amicizie, scherzerai, qui entriamo nel libero arbitrio che è sacro, ma personalmente mi seccherei parecchio che si dicesse di me che mi attornio di omuncoli e donnette, e proprio verso le amicizie che, se da me scelte, è giusto che ne sostenga la dignità!
Non trattavo, e mi pare lampante, il valore degli interventi di nessuno, ma qualcosa che attiene alla correttezza.  Ma forse sono io che mi sbaglio e considero l'amicizia su un piano particolare.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON SONO MIGLIORE...MA DIVERSO...!!ANNA SON DIVERSO E NON POSSO CONTAMINARE LA MIA DIVERSITà CON QUESTA FECCIA!!!


mah... vedi, ognuno poi va a cercarsi il becchime che più gli aggrada...
lo sbaglio è, caro Oscuro, essere doppiogiochisti per interesse...
se sei convinto di stare nel giusto devi esserne fiero...
io non perdono i doppiogiochisti perché usano gli altri, e per arrivare a capirli apro loro anche in cuore... ma dopo sono meno di niente per me.
brutta, bruttissima cosa, te lo assicuro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai decentrato il problema.... in questo contesto non si stava valutando il valore degli interventi o della interazione di una persona, ma di rapporti pubblicamente conclamati; a me non interessa chi o come si scelgano le proprie amicizie, scherzerai, qui entriamo nel libero arbitrio che è sacro, ma personalmente mi seccherei parecchio che si dicesse di me che mi attornio di omuncoli e donnette, e proprio verso le amicizie che, se da me scelte, è giusto che ne sostenga la dignità!
> Non trattavo, e mi pare lampante, il valore degli interventi di nessuno, ma qualcosa che attiene alla correttezza. Ma forse sono io che mi sbaglio e considero l'amicizia su un piano particolare.
> Bruja


... Bruja, Medusa afferma di aver saputo da te delle cose che io avrei scritto... _scritte a te_... non a Medusa... che, ora, lei, Medusa, sta provando ad usare contro di me... ne sai qualcosa?...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, Medusa afferma di aver saputo da te delle cose che io avrei scritto... _scritte a te_... non a Medusa... che, ora, lei, Medusa, sta provando ad usare contro di me... ne sai qualcosa?...


prendere fiato, rilassare i muscoli facciali, stendere gli arti , chiudere gli occhi...fatto? mi riferivo ad un tuo commento scritto in chiaro in un thread dell'altro giorno.
Poi sono gli altri che non sanno leggere.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









immagino debba cercarlo...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

questo 3d per certi versi è stato davvero istruttivo... non chè paradigmatico...


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, Medusa afferma di aver saputo da te delle cose che io avrei scritto... _scritte a te_... non a Medusa... che, ora, lei, Medusa, sta provando ad usare contro di me... ne sai qualcosa?...


indirizzate a Bruja... ma qui sul forum... in chiaro...
ormai vediamo cospirazioni dappertutto...


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo 3d per certi versi è stato davvero istruttivo... non chè paradigmatico...


dici?


----------



## Old Cat (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, Medusa afferma di aver saputo da te delle cose che io avrei scritto... _scritte a te_... non a Medusa... che, ora, lei, Medusa, sta provando ad usare contro di me... ne sai qualcosa?...


 





*oh cazzo!*


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> indirizzate a Bruja... ma qui sul forum... in chiaro...
> ormai vediamo cospirazioni dappertutto...


du palle però


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> prendere fiato, rilassare i muscoli facciali, stendere gli arti , chiudere gli occhi...fatto? mi riferivo ad un tuo commento scritto in chiaro in un thread dell'altro giorno.
> Poi sono gli altri che non sanno leggere..
> 
> 
> ...





mailea ha detto:


> indirizzate a Bruja... ma qui sul forum... in chiaro...
> ormai vediamo cospirazioni dappertutto...


 
E poi son gli altri paranoici!!


----------



## Old Cat (6 Marzo 2008)

*bruja*

si bruja...scrivi messaggino privato veloce veloce adesso dai.....


coda tra le gambe eh!!!


----------



## La Lupa (6 Marzo 2008)

Dunque... oggi è il sei...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... vabbè dai... potremmo anche farcela...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dunque... oggi è il sei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isotta Isotta vai che ce la fai...


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> du palle però


certo che tu... sei appena entrata... e già... quatta quatta... complimenti


----------



## Old Cat (6 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dunque... oggi è il sei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*allora lupa...non rispondi? ti vergogni di ammettere che hai composto la lista degli esclusi dal bario di tua sola iniziativa.*_

_*vergognosa*_


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> certo che tu... sei appena entrata... e già... quatta quatta... complimenti


ho uno spirito di adattamento incredibile


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> _*allora lupa...non rispondi? ti vergogni di ammettere che hai composto la lista degli esclusi dal bario di tua sola iniziativa.*_
> 
> _*vergognosa*_


 
scusa pero' il verde no....... mi son rovinata gli occhi vedo le lucciole


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> certo che tu... sei appena entrata... e già... quatta quatta... complimenti





Asudem ha detto:


> ho uno spirito di adattamento incredibile


da non credere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   toma toma... ri-complimet


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

*tristano*

Vergognosa = aggettivo

Vergogna = sostantivo (*)

(*) nel post è corretta la seconda versione


----------



## Old Holly (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Vergognosa = aggettivo
> 
> Vergogna = sostantivo (*)
> 
> (*) nel post è corretta la seconda versione


Sei il supplente?


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

lupa scrivi sta lista, fatti aiutare da de gennaro, inventatela ma fa qualcosa


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> dici?


sì, lo dico.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Vergognosa = aggettivo
> 
> Vergogna = sostantivo (*)
> 
> (*) nel post è corretta la seconda versione


il maestro d'appoggio


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

A mio parere è un errore lamentarsi dell'escusione dal BARRIO. Chi lo fa si mette automaticamente allo stesso livello di chi il BARRIO in questione lo ha creato... Nick che hanno compreso subito che il BARRIO era morto prima di emettere il primo vagito.


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sei il supplente?


una volta avevamo anche il bidello... alcuni mi sono testimoni...
non ci sono più i forum di una volta


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

il bidello , ecco,
un vero esempio di persona intelligente , colta e sensibile


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2008)

mi presti un fiammifero?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

C'è da spostare una macchina


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

non fumo, buona donna


----------



## Old Holly (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> C'è da spostare una macchina


E' un diesel?


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> il bidello , ecco,
> un vero esempio di persona intelligente , colta e sensibile


proprio così  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (eccone una che ricorda...)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> admin, per me ti sei bevuto completamente il cervello. vediamo se ho capito. secondo te, se malauguratamente rispetto a quello che scrive chen menti meno dotate della sua (come ad esempio la mia), cercassero di provare ad avere ragione su di lui , è lecito doversi sciroppare i suo insulti?
> perchè è questo che succede 9 volte su 10.
> quindi, perchè non scrive sul forum dei cervelloni di Harvard? non si troverebbe più a suo agio rispetto a scrivere in questo forum, dove esiste un'alta probabilità di imbattersi in cervelli modestamente dotati?


Io ho notato che Chen è ipersensibile alle offese nei suoi confronti e ripaga con simile moneta, ma *totalmente *al di fuori della mia percezione della "giusta misura". Cioè è talmente fuori margine che a volte mi chiedo dove risiede il suo buon senso.

Il suo comportamento non ha nulla a che fare con l'intelligenza, ma soltanto con il modo in cui gli si parla, come per il resto vale anche per noi.


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

Non ho intenzione di fare l'elter ego di Chen. Leggo, intervengo quando ne ho voglia, elaboro giudizi che anche un ragazzino di terza media sarebbe in grado di formulare navigando su questo forum. Righe cariche troppo spesso di frustrazione, acredine, invidia.


----------



## Old Holly (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Non ho intenzione di fare l'elter ego di Chen. Leggo, intervengo quando ne ho voglia, elaboro giudizi che anche un ragazzino di terza media sarebbe in grado di formulare navigando su questo forum. Righe cariche troppo spesso di frustrazione, acredine, invidia.



Io stavo solo scherzando eh...


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Leggo, intervengo quando ne ho voglia, elaboro giudizi che anche un ragazzino di terza media sarebbe in grado di formulare navigando su questo forum. quote]
> 
> parole grosse..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma cosa vuol dire "sfidare lealmente "????
> ma stiamo partecipando ad un gioco di ruolo e non me ne sono accorta?
> ma siamo qui per comunicare o cos'altro?


Intendo di discutere di un argomento di sua scelta senza dover ricorrere alla moderazione = spostamento nello Scannatoio. Perché in 9 casi su 10 viene insultato e poi capita di tutto, come sappiamo bene ...


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

little boy è sempre stato così solare e frizzante


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> little boy è sempre stato così solare e frizzante


etereo ma solido


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Intendo di discutere di un argomento di sua scelta senza dover ricorrere alla moderazione = spostamento nello Scannatoio. Perché in 9 casi su 10 viene insultato e poi capita di tutto, come sappiamo bene ...


chiarisco subito che sono contraria alla censura e non chiederò mai di spostare miei post e sugli insulti ...mi chiedo se stai scherzando


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Intendo di discutere di un argomento di sua scelta senza dover ricorrere alla moderazione = spostamento nello Scannatoio. Perché in 9 casi su 10 viene insultato e poi capita di tutto, come sappiamo bene ...


Giovanni, mi presti le tue lenti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Voglio cercare di capire come fai a non vedere quando parte lui in quarta ad offendere...anche senza provocazioni e senza che ci si rivolga a lui! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






IN OGNI CASO, TI PARE CHE QUESTO THREAD SIA ANCORA NELLA SUA GIUSTA COLLOCAZIONE, STANDO NEL CONFESSIONALE?


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Non ho intenzione di fare l'elter ego di Chen. Leggo, intervengo quando ne ho voglia, elaboro giudizi che anche un ragazzino di terza media sarebbe in grado di formulare navigando su questo forum. Righe cariche troppo spesso di frustrazione, acredine, invidia.


... dici bene... dici bene... frustrazione, acredine, invidia... sentimenti umani... abbietti... ma pur sempre umani... stanno lì a ricordarci, con S. Agostino, che 

..."_Inter faeces et urinam nascimur_"...​

... hi, hi, hi... anche questo è il _bipede implume_... hi, hi, hi...​


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

Dove vorresti mettere questa discussione? Dimmelo dai? Cazzo avete fondato il vostro microforum ma appena si cita Chen tutti qua a fare i fenomeni.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giovanni, mi presti le tue lenti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... tu, sorcio di fogna, fai veramente schifo... sei la mediocrità più assoluta... il vuoto spinto all'estremo... ai confini con il nulla... non scrivi mai un CAZZO che sorprenda... mai un'intuizione... mai un'idea che lasci stupefatti... solo MINCHIATE... il tuo unico scopo, è eliminare dal forum Chensamurai... perché ti "_fa ombra_"... perché ti senti tanto piccolo... insignificante... meno di un insetto...

... sei un mezzo uomo disperato... disperazione intera... per la metà di un uomo... hi, hi, hi... l'invidia ti corrode... ricordati che io posso andarmene anche subito da questo forum... ma tu, non diventeresti, per questo, un mezzo uomo migliore... rimarresti il rifiuto che sei... nella tua insignificanza...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*io*

CHE POI MI CHIEDEVO:IO NEL BARRIO MI RIFIUTO DI ENTRARE..NON ESSENDO GRADITA LA MIA PRESENZA......PERò COME CI VENGONO QUEI SIGNORI A PROVOCARE E ROMOPERE I KOIONI NEI POST DOVE CI SONO I PRESCRITTI,GLI APPESTATI,...SEMPRE PRONTI A ROMPERE LE PALLE VERO?STRANO?CI STO FACENDO CASO....BELLA COERENZA...VABBè...COERENZA... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  LA CONOSCIAMO LA LORO COERENZA!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Mi sono rotto le palle di questo posto. è diventato di una pallosità inaudita e quindi ho deciso di non scrivere più.
> Se lo scrivo in chiaro ho i miei buoni motivi. E se lo scrivo in questa sezione è perchè questa discussione non potrà degenerare, e perchè alcune persone non potranno venire qui a rispondermi e insozzare questo posto del forum. anche se io non cui sarò più e perchè dopo la risposta di admin, *che mi aspetto qui in chiaro*, chiuderò definitivamente anche questo ultimo thread. Quindi prima mi rispondi Admin, meno tempo questo thread rimarrà aperto e con possibiltà che qualcuno risponda, cosa che nella maniera più assoluta non vorrei.
> 
> *ADMIN, VOGLIO CHE I MIEI ACCOUNT DI @LEX, ALEX70 E SPACECOWBOY VENGANO CHIUSI E CANCELLATI. VOGLIO ALTRESI' CHE TUTTI I MIE POST E THREAD VENGANO ELIMINATI IN MODO CHE NESSUNO POSSA PIU' LEGGERLI, COME SE IO NON FOSSI MAI ENTRATO IN QUESTO FORUM. SOLO QUESTO TOPIC VORREI RIMANESSE. SE POSSIBILE VORREI ANCHE CHE TUTTI I MIEI POST IN CUI SONO STATO QUOTATO VENISSERO RITOCCATI IN MODO DA CANCELLARE LE COSE SCRITTE DA ME E QUOTATE DA ALTRI.*
> ...


Posso cancellare i tuoi account del tutto (la cancellazione dei dati di riferimento è già avvenuta qualche tempo fa), ma non lamentarti se poi ti sputtanano gli altri, registrandosi con i tuoi nick precedenti. Non consiglio farlo, ma se proprio credi che fa la differenza, ti accontento.

I messaggi sono anche proprietà degli utenti che hanno partecipato alle tue discussioni, per cui non si cancellano. Dal momento che i tuoi nick sono cancellati, chiunque può averli scritti.

A parte che poi questo Nick (ellebi) non mi dice nulla, e non posso neanche confrontare l'email, perché non ce l'ho più. Se hai usato lo stesso indirizzo, forse mi ricordo quando lo vedo, ma diversamente non posso agire.

In linea generale, gli utenti con devono poter mostrare che posseggono l'account, altrimenti potrebbe venire chiunque a chiedere la chiusura di un account qualsiasi. In casi di estrema importanza è possibile la testimonianza di un altro utente di fiducia, come ad esempio Bruja o Fedifrago.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*E SI*

IL PUPAZZETTO CON GLI OCCHIALI DA SOLE...PUPAZZETTO GLI SI ADDICE...E GLI OCCHIALI DA SOLE PER COPRIRE LA VERGOGNA DI TUTTE LE FIGURE DI MERDA CHE Và FACENDO....!!!


----------



## Old Mab (6 Marzo 2008)

no, via, basta.
con questo thread ho visto troppo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e non voglio stare nemmeno a specificare "dove" "quando" e "cosa".. 

mi faccio un giro, lieta di tenere i contatti in pvt e partecipare ogni tanto alle discussioni che stimoleranno il mio interesse quando passerò da queste parti.
ne ho le palle piene, ma lo dico col sorriso, a me interessava trovare altro qui dentro, ma non posso pretendere che le cose vadano secondo i miei desideri, anche se ho provato a dare il mio contributo.
Non aspetto neanche i moderatori o la stanza 101.. tanto saranno altri pretesti per farsi guerra a suon di maiuscole e insulti. I livelli di paranoia raggiunti qui dentro sono inestimabili, ma comprensibili devo dire, data la presenza costante di persone che "giocano" con il solo scopo di avere l'ultima parola.
Vi lascio a stabilire vincitori e vinti, personalmente gioco il jolly, chiamo a casa, e mi faccio venire a prendere







ps= e nemmeno vi chiedo di spostare il thread, perchè se nessun'altro ci ha pensato, vuol dire che a tutti sta bene così.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si accende il pc tramite l'apposito tasto,ci si collega ad internet, si clicca sull'url corrispondente all'indirizzo del sito tradimento. net., si entra nella sezione barrio 14 novembre, si clicca su nuovo thread e si inizia a digitare coi polpastrelli sui tasti della tastiera collegata al pc e come per magia appaiono frasi sul monitor (sempre del pc ad esso collegato). finito di digitare sui tasti si clicca su invia et voilà...il gioco è fatto...
> mi sono stato da spiegato bene?
> bonjour toi aussi LB...


Mi pare che qui ci sia un gioco di voler cancellare account altrui. Andate a giocare altrove, prego.


----------



## Old Mab (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Posso cancellare i tuoi account del tutto (la cancellazione dei dati di riferimento è già avvenuta qualche tempo fa), ma non lamentarti se poi ti sputtanano gli altri, registrandosi con i tuoi nick precedenti. Non consiglio farlo, ma se proprio credi che fa la differenza, ti accontento.
> 
> I messaggi sono anche proprietà degli utenti che hanno partecipato alle tue discussioni, per cui non si cancellano. Dal momento che i tuoi nick sono cancellati, chiunque può averli scritti.
> 
> ...


 

guarda che questo è il copia incolla del thread di Alex/ Italia1 che è stato spostato nello scannatoio, esclusa la pubblicazione dei messaggi privati inviati da Cat.


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

*admin*

Caro admin, ellebi è stato, è e sempre sarà il mio nick. Sono passato da Metropolis a Carta e pardere e ora son qui. Non ho bisogno di cloni e cazzate affini. Quando ho effettuato la registrazione ho lasciato regolarmente il mio indirizzo mail.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai decentrato il problema.... in questo contesto non si stava valutando il valore degli interventi o della interazione di una persona, ma di rapporti pubblicamente conclamati; a me non interessa chi o come si scelgano le proprie amicizie, scherzerai, qui entriamo nel libero arbitrio che è sacro, ma personalmente mi seccherei parecchio che si dicesse di me che mi attornio di omuncoli e donnette, e proprio verso le amicizie che, se da me scelte, è giusto che ne sostenga la dignità!
> Non trattavo, e mi pare lampante, il valore degli interventi di nessuno, ma qualcosa che attiene alla correttezza. Ma forse sono io che mi sbaglio e considero l'amicizia su un piano particolare.
> Bruja


Ops ... vuoi dire che sono clamorosamente andato Off Topic senza neanche rendermi conto?


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> no, via, basta.
> con questo thread ho visto troppo
> 
> 
> ...


... Mab, credimi, state prendendo una strada sbagliata... continuando così, questo forum muore... non si può adare avanti chiedendo continuamente di censurare, spostare, cassare, normare, moderare... davvero, credimi... si uccide la creatività... si uccidono le possibilità... vedi, qui, sullo sfondo, c'è una ed una sola VERITA': qui, c'è gente come Fedifrago, Lupa, P/R e qualche altro, che PUNTANO ad espellere da questo forum alcuni nick, tra cui Chen, Cat, Tatina... e qualche altro... questa è la vera DISCRIMINANTE... perché IO non ho mai chiesto un CAZZO a nessuno... non ho mai chiesto l'espulsione di qualcuno... questa è la VERA differenza... ed è il VALORE di fondo... che non deve mai essere perso di vista... tu, decidi da che parte vuoi stare... io ho scelto la mia... da tanto tempo... io sto con i più deboli... io sto con i perdenti... sempre... ovunque... e combatto per loro...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*CHEN*

E LO VOGLIONO FARE PER SENTIRSI MIGLIORI...I NOME DELLA LORO COERENZA...!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> no, via, basta.
> con questo thread ho visto troppo
> 
> 
> ...


Mab, se leggi pochi post sopra...forse puoi capirci qualcosa ...ed evitare di far scelte premature!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Non ho intenzione di fare l'elter ego di Chen. Leggo, intervengo quando ne ho voglia, elaboro giudizi che anche un ragazzino di terza media sarebbe in grado di formulare navigando su questo forum. *Righe cariche troppo spesso di frustrazione, acredine, invidia*.


E' il tema generale di tradimento.net, non mi aspetterei altro.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ops ... vuoi dire che sono clamorosamente andato Off Topic senza neanche rendermi conto?


Giovanni....ellebi ha solo sbagliato a fare il quote... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Puoi guardare le altre segnalazioni, compresa l'ultima di Mab? Grazie!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

*Mio coerente Eroe...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Mab, credimi, state prendendo una strada sbagliata... continuando così, questo forum muore... non si può adare avanti chiedendo continuamente di censurare, spostare, cassare, normare, moderare... davvero, credimi... si uccide la creatività... si uccidono le possibilità... vedi, qui, sullo sfondo, c'è una ed una sola VERITA': qui, c'è gente come Fedifrago, Lupa, P/R e qualche altro, che PUNTANO ad espellere da questo forum alcuni nick, tra cui Chen, Cat, Tatina... e qualche altro... questa è la vera DISCRIMINANTE... perché *IO non ho mai chiesto un CAZZO a nessuno*... non ho mai chiesto l'espulsione di qualcuno... questa è la VERA differenza... ed è il VALORE di fondo... che non deve mai essere perso di vista... tu, decidi da che parte vuoi stare... io ho scelto la mia... da tanto tempo... io sto con i più deboli... io sto con i perdenti... sempre... ovunque... e combatto per loro...


*TU RIDICOLO CLOWN, HAI CHIESTO IL GHETTO PER CHI NON CONDIVIDEVA I TUOI TURPILOQUI!*






Sempre più ...RIDICOLO!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> chiarisco subito che sono contraria alla censura e non chiederò mai di spostare miei post e sugli insulti ...mi chiedo se stai scherzando


E io mi chiedo se *noi *siamo in grado di tenere un discorso con Chen senza provocare il degrado. Non sono sicuro nemmeno per conto mio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giovanni, mi presti le tue lenti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be' stiamo confessando le nostre debolezze, no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E le lenti ... le ho lasciate nel cinema alla tenera età di 18 anni credo e non le ho mai più ripreso


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

*DISCORSI???!?!?!*



Admin ha detto:


> E io mi chiedo se *noi *siamo in grado di tenere un discorso con Chen senza provocare il degrado. Non sono sicuro nemmeno per conto mio.


*Quelli come questo qui sotto son "discorsi" a parer tuo?!?*













chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu, sorcio di fogna, fai veramente schifo... sei la mediocrità più assoluta... il vuoto spinto all'estremo... ai confini con il nulla... non scrivi mai un CAZZO che sorprenda... mai un'intuizione... mai un'idea che lasci stupefatti... solo MINCHIATE... il tuo unico scopo, è eliminare dal forum Chensamurai... perché ti "_fa ombra_"... perché ti senti tanto piccolo... insignificante... meno di un insetto...
> 
> ... sei un mezzo uomo disperato... disperazione intera... per la metà di un uomo... hi, hi, hi... l'invidia ti corrode... ricordati che io posso andarmene anche subito da questo forum... ma tu, non diventeresti, per questo, un mezzo uomo migliore... rimarresti il rifiuto che sei... nella tua insignificanza...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

*PROPOSTA SERIA*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu, sorcio di fogna, fai veramente schifo... sei la mediocrità più assoluta... il vuoto spinto all'estremo... ai confini con il nulla... non scrivi mai un CAZZO che sorprenda... mai un'intuizione... mai un'idea che lasci stupefatti... solo MINCHIATE... il tuo unico scopo, è eliminare dal forum Chensamurai... perché ti "_fa ombra_"... perché ti senti tanto piccolo... insignificante... meno di un insetto...
> 
> ... sei un mezzo uomo disperato... disperazione intera... per la metà di un uomo... hi, hi, hi... l'invidia ti corrode... ricordati che *io posso andarmene anche subito da questo forum.*.. ma tu, non diventeresti, per questo, un mezzo uomo migliore... rimarresti il rifiuto che sei... nella tua insignificanza...


Visto che contrariamente a ciò che pensi, a me sta a cuore solo cercare di salavrlo questo forum, ti faccio una proposta:

*ENTRAMBI, DA SUBITO, CE NE ANDIAMO DA QUESTO FORUM!*







Accetti?


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

*Bruja*

Se leggi è stato lo stesso Chen a dichiararsi difensore dei deboli. Poi citi la parola amicizia. Mi sembra un concetto esagerato da tirare in ballo visto che siamo alle prese con persone virtuali. E' difficile essere amici veri quando ci si può guardare negli occhi... figurati qui, dove in molti giocano sulle doppie e triple personalità.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mab, se leggi pochi post sopra...forse puoi capirci qualcosa ...ed evitare di far scelte premature!


... il tuo vero problema è la_ RI_-DIMENSIONATA che ti sei beccato con la mia venuta in questo forum... vedi, in realtà, a te piacerebbe essere come me... sono quello che tu avresti voluto essere e che non sei... nemmeno lontanamente... questo è il tuo dramma... non ti accetti... disprezzi te stesso... perché sai di essere banale, prosaico, infimo, plebeo, triviale... che c'entra Chensamurai?... semplice, Chen ti costringe al confronto... Chen ti MOSTRA chi sei... e questo, ti fa male... ti ferisce... profondamente... ed eccoti lì, allora, piccolo mezzo uomo meschino, a cercare in tutti modi di cacciare il Samurai... di limitarne i movimenti... di castrarne la dialettica... l'inventiva... la _verve_... 

... amico mio, là fuori, ci sono migliaia di Chensamurai... migliaia... e quelli, non li puoi bannare... non li puoi moderare... un uomo, non può sfuggire a sé stesso... cambia finché sei in tempo... o sarà la vita, con i suoi mille Chensamurai, ad insegnarti che puoi solo cercare di migliorare te stesso... giorno dopo giorno... e che l'invidia, è un sentimento che rende un uomo... meno di una formica... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu, sorcio di fogna, fai veramente schifo... sei la mediocrità più assoluta... il vuoto spinto all'estremo... ai confini con il nulla... non scrivi mai un CAZZO che sorprenda... mai un'intuizione... mai un'idea che lasci stupefatti... solo MINCHIATE... il tuo unico scopo, è eliminare dal forum Chensamurai... perché ti "_fa ombra_"... perché ti senti tanto piccolo... insignificante... meno di un insetto...
> 
> ... sei un mezzo uomo disperato... disperazione intera... per la metà di un uomo... hi, hi, hi... l'invidia ti corrode... ricordati che io posso andarmene anche subito da questo forum... ma tu, non diventeresti, per questo, un mezzo uomo migliore... rimarresti il rifiuto che sei... nella tua insignificanza...


Vedi, Fedifrago, intendo questa reazione: apparentemente esagerata, ma coerente, perché fra le righe lo accusi di offendere. Capita a tutti noi offendere altri senza neanche volerlo. Ma qui si è istaurato un rapporto che non più vivere senza le reciproche stuzzicatine e correzioni.

Non leggo neanche a fondo di cosa si tratta, fra me e me vedo solo Fedifrago e Chensamurai che si pigliano nuovamente per i cappelli.

Ciononostante mi siete entrambi simpatici, perché mi mostrate ogni giorno dove è il mio posto, e posso comunicare con voi senza dovermi sentire in colpa per le cazzate che produco io.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*FEDIFRAGO*

TU PER SVARIATI MOTIVI COMUNQUE TE NE DOVRAI ANDARE...FRA FIGURE DI MERDA ED ALTRO...PENSO PURE TI CONVENGA PUPAZZETTO MIO..CHEN PUò RIMANERE SERENAMENTE QUI!!COME LO STARESTI SALVANDO IL FORUM?FRA ACCUSE,MINACCE,E DENUNCE DELLE TUE AMICHETTE?COMPLIMENTONI..MA BRAVO....BRAVISSIMO...!!!


----------



## Old Mab (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Mab, credimi, state prendendo una strada sbagliata... continuando così, questo forum muore... non si può adare avanti chiedendo continuamente di censurare, spostare, cassare, normare, moderare... davvero, credimi... si uccide la creatività... si uccidono le possibilità... vedi, qui, sullo sfondo, c'è una ed una sola VERITA': qui, c'è gente come Fedifrago, Lupa, P/R e qualche altro, che PUNTANO ad espellere da questo forum alcuni nick, tra cui Chen, Cat, Tatina... e qualche altro... questa è la vera DISCRIMINANTE... perché IO non ho mai chiesto un CAZZO a nessuno... non ho mai chiesto l'espulsione di qualcuno... questa è la VERA differenza... ed è il VALORE di fondo... che non deve mai essere perso di vista... tu, decidi da che parte vuoi stare... io ho scelto la mia... da tanto tempo... io sto con i più deboli... io sto con i perdenti... sempre... ovunque... e combatto per loro...


 
Tu non chiedi il ban Chen ma sai essere distruttivo, e sai di provocare reazioni al limite che forse sono peggio del ban per molti. 
Ti ho già scritto in privato, condivido con te alcune opinioni non ne condivido altre.
Io non ho alcuna intenzione di scegliere da che parte stare perchè il mio posto qui, oggi, non lo trovo. è cambiato qualcosa. Ho provato a cercare uno spazio, ho provato a proporre e a mettere in chiaro le mie intezioni, ma non ho trovato qualcuno che la pensasse come me, e che avesse voglia dello stesso spazio.
Che devo fare "accontentarmi" di ciò che passa il convento? 
Accontentarmi del barrio o della stanza 101 che entrambe presentano qualcosa che non mi fa sentire a mio agio?
No, francamente posso scegliere. E se posso scegliere preferisco non sistemarmi in una poltrona scomoda, ma cercare altro, chissà.. magari cominciando a frequentare gruppi di discussione nella vita, senza rimanere nel virtuale. Giocandoci la faccia, insieme a persone che, del pari, mettono in gioco la propria faccia.
Per il resto.. non ho più intenzione di essere ingrata verso i regali che mi ha fatto la vita, e le cose che non mi ha ancora dato cercherò di prendermele lavorando con impegno. Non volevo mettere un punto a questa esperienza perchè pensavo di avere ancora tanto da imparare, lo penso ancora, ma forse è giusto che rischi altre esperienze e altre strade.
Davvero ci sono in privato per due chiacchiere con chiunque abbia voglia di chiacchierare, non è l'addio strappalacrime per farmi dire "resta" e ricomparire con un altro nick a sorpresa, ma desidero solo mettere in chiaro che cambia, di nuovo, il mio modo di stare qui dentro:  non mi diverte partecipare a questo gioco, non ho voglia di perdere altre energie nel cercare di cambiare le cose.. perchè questa non è casa mia. Mi sono sentita bene come a casa certi giorni, ma non è casa mia, e non posso decidere io per tutti, nè premere perchè le persone condividano le mie scelte.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *TU RIDICOLO CLOWN, HAI CHIESTO IL GHETTO PER CHI NON CONDIVIDEVA I TUOI TURPILOQUI!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e a dire il vero, sono ancora STUPEFATTO che un gruppo di esseri umani _presunti_ pensanti abbiano accolto la mia idea balzana... HI, HI, HI... anche un'ameba avrebbe subito intuito che l'erezione di un ghetto come il vostro, era impresa destinata a fallire miseramente... rifletti sulla TUA ottusità... stratega da Baretto per alcolizzati... hi, hi, hi... non possiedi INGEGNO... non hai TALENTO... questo è il tuo dramma... la tua agonia...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... un saluto a te... amica mia... hi, hi, hi...


e infatti solo di "amici" (adulatori. diamo un giusto nome alle cose/persone) che scrivono queste cose ti orni...pagliaccio..e detto da uno che si è messo il Jolly come avatar è triste...salut cumpa'


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Vedi, Fedifrago, intendo questa reazione: apparentemente esagerata, ma coerente, perché fra le righe lo accusi di offendere. Capita a tutti noi offendere altri senza neanche volerlo. Ma qui si è istaurato un rapporto che non più vivere senza le reciproche stuzzicatine e correzioni.
> 
> Non leggo neanche a fondo di cosa si tratta, fra me e me vedo solo Fedifrago e Chensamurai che si pigliano nuovamente per i cappelli.
> 
> Ciononostante mi siete entrambi simpatici, perché mi mostrate ogni giorno dove è il mio posto, e posso comunicare con voi senza dovermi sentire in colpa per le cazzate che produco io.


Hai letto *MIE *offese ultimamente a parte il sottolineare il ridicolo agitarsi per le sdentate che si è preso dall'inneggiare al *GHETTO *per chi non accetta le sue offese (salvo poi volerci star dentro  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   all' esser messo decisamente in minoranza sulla scelta di moderazione, a far un casino INUTILE AL PROGREDIRE E ALL'IMMAGINE DEL FORUM?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





GIOVANNI cosa hai scritto nell'AVVISO!??!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Solo fumo negli occhi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Caro admin, ellebi è stato, è e sempre sarà il mio nick. Sono passato da Metropolis a Carta e pardere e ora son qui. Non ho bisogno di cloni e cazzate affini. Quando ho effettuato la registrazione ho lasciato regolarmente il mio indirizzo mail.


Allora il testo incollato nel tuo messaggio era non scritto da te, ma da un altro utente, e mancava l'indicazione.

Così come era, ho capito che tu, ellebi, vorresti cancellare gli account di @lex ecc, e mi sono chiesto quanti altri clone di @lex fossero presenti in questa discussione.

Per evitare problemi del genere, consiglio usare il pulsante "Quote", che evidenzia un messaggio altrui o cumunque un riferimento esterno:







Grazie


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*ALEX*






 MERDA DI UOMO SEI ANCORA QUI?LATRINA...TU NON SEI DEGNO NEANCHE D'ESSERE CHIAMATO UOMO...GIUSTO CON QUELLI COME TE PUOI ANDAR D'ACCORDO VIGLIACCO!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Visto che contrariamente a ciò che pensi, a me sta a cuore solo cercare di salavrlo questo forum, ti faccio una proposta:
> 
> *ENTRAMBI, DA SUBITO, CE NE ANDIAMO DA QUESTO FORUM!*
> 
> ...


... L'HO DETTO E SCRITTO IN PIU' OCCASIONI: SE LA MAGGIOR PARTE DELLE PERSONE CHE SCRIVONO IN QUESTO FORUM RITENGONO CHE CHENSAMURAI SIA IL PROBLEMA... *IO VADO*... MA SE CHENSAMURAI E' SOLAMENTE *IL TUO* PROBLEMA... O QUELLO DELLE TUE AMICHE BEFANE... *IO RESTO*... E ME NE FREGO... CHIARO?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Mab (6 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mab, se leggi pochi post sopra...forse puoi capirci qualcosa ...ed evitare di far scelte premature!


Feddy, davvero non m'interessa più.
Il virtuale è un mondo così vasto, pieno di luoghi e stanze. Non vedo perchè barricarmi qui dentro ed incaponirmi ancora per trovare il posto che mi si addica.
Sono qui, ma diversamente, quando avrò voglia, senza prendere troppo a cuore più nulla.
E ti dirò, l'idea non mi dispiace.
L'ho detto nero su bianco perchè smetterò di interessarmi di tutte le beghe interne, e non voglio che si pensi che,  poichè l'ultima volta ho criticato qualcuno, e oggi non critico nessuno, abbia scelto chissà quale strategia o schieramento.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*CHEN*

NON CASCARCI TU HAI DA PERDERE...LUI NO...TANTO Sà CHE DOVRà ANDARE......!!!


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

*Nuova sezione (Fed è per te)*

Admin, perché non apriamo una sezione sull'uso corretto della sintassi e della grammatica italiana? Così Chen viene sollevato dalla parte più pesante del suo lavoro qua dentro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giovanni....ellebi ha solo sbagliato a fare il quote...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sto arrancando ... uffa che peso ... e scavo ... uffa che profondità ... è davvero impossibile seguire tutto ... e sono - uffa - sempre troppo lento


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

io gli occhi li ho aperti... oh, se li ho aperti.
tristemente, in questo caso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Admin, perché non apriamo una sezione sull'uso corretto della sintassi e della grammatica italiana? Così Chen viene sollevato dalla parte più pesante del suo lavoro qua dentro.


Concordo, ma aiaiai, sarà duro ...


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

Hai ragione admin, ho sbagliato. Ho eseguito copia/incolla. Si trattava solo di chiarire i concetti di chiarezza e onesta di gente piccina.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io ho notato che Chen è ipersensibile alle offese nei suoi confronti e ripaga con simile moneta, ma *totalmente *al di fuori della mia percezione della "giusta misura". Cioè è talmente fuori margine che a volte mi chiedo dove risiede il suo buon senso.
> 
> Il suo comportamento non ha nulla a che fare con l'intelligenza, ma soltanto con il modo in cui gli si parla, come per il resto vale anche per noi.


admin l'eccesso di difesa *E' UN REATO.... *
veramente, per me sei indecifrabile....


----------



## Old Holly (6 Marzo 2008)

Ma la fate finita di insultarvi vicendevolmente che non se può proprio più?
La volete capire si o no che non esistete solo voi qui dentro?
Scrivetevi in privato, telefonatevi, mandatevi sms, fate quel cavolo che volete, ma per favore BASTA!
Sembra di camminare su di un marciapiede costellato di cacche di cane!
Bisogna fare lo slalom per evitarle! Oh cavolo, ma non ci arrivate?
Tanto lo so che sto sprecando fiato... ma non è possibile continuare così!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Feddy, davvero non m'interessa più.
> Il virtuale è un mondo così vasto, pieno di luoghi e stanze. Non vedo perchè barricarmi qui dentro ed incaponirmi ancora per trovare il posto che mi si addica.
> Sono qui, ma diversamente, quando avrò voglia, senza prendere troppo a cuore più nulla.
> E ti dirò, l'idea non mi dispiace.
> L'ho detto nero su bianco perchè smetterò di interessarmi di tutte le beghe interne, e non voglio che si pensi che, poichè l'ultima volta ho criticato qualcuno, e oggi non critico nessuno, abbia scelto chissà quale strategia o schieramento.


ed è qui che sbagli. mai smettere di prendere le cose a cuore.
sono altre le cose da smettere ma mai la genuinità delle emozioni e dei pensieri.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*ALEX*

L'ECCESSO DI DIFESA è UN REATO NEL MONDO VIRTUALE?TU SAI COS'è ALMENO L'ECCESSO DI DIFESA?MA VAI A TRANS SENZA PALLE...E TACI!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Posso cancellare i tuoi account del tutto (la cancellazione dei dati di riferimento è già avvenuta qualche tempo fa), ma non lamentarti se poi ti sputtanano gli altri, registrandosi con i tuoi nick precedenti. Non consiglio farlo, ma se proprio credi che fa la differenza, ti accontento.
> 
> I messaggi sono anche proprietà degli utenti che hanno partecipato alle tue discussioni, per cui non si cancellano. Dal momento che i tuoi nick sono cancellati, chiunque può averli scritti.
> 
> ...


ma ti stai rivolgendo a me (alex) per caso?
se così fosse guarda che ellebi non sono io...qui siamo alla tragicommedia


----------



## Old Mab (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ed è qui che sbagli. mai smettere di prendere le cose a cuore.
> sono altre le cose da smettere ma mai la genuinità delle emozioni e dei pensieri.


Anna. Io parlo di questo forum virtuale e di questa situazione.
Non voglio smettere nella vita di prendere a cuore le cose, semplicemente prendo atto che qui sono stata bene, qui ho capito tante cose, qui ho trovato un luogo accogliente che ora non trovo più. Ho provato a chiedere che tornasse come prima: non funziona?
che devo fare spararmi?
va bene così, mi adatto, cinguetto, continuerò a cercare altrove.
baci.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ECCESSO DI DIFESA è UN REATO NEL MONDO VIRTUALE?TU SAI COS'è ALMENO L'ECCESSO DI DIFESA?MA VAI A TRANS SENZA PALLE...E TACI!!


ta(c)ci tua!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















si bello de casa.., moralmente per me è un reato rispondere a qualcuno con milioni di improperi e insulti ad una sua obiezione...

e poi perchè dovrei andare a trans senza palle? sto qui con te.... è la stessa cosa...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Admin, perché non apriamo una sezione sull'uso corretto della sintassi e della grammatica italiana? Così Chen viene sollevato dalla parte più pesante del suo lavoro qua dentro.


... ho chiesto la Stanza 101... un luogo nel quale ognuno possa fare quel cazzo che gli pare... scrivere poesie... racconti... parlare di politica... stravolgere teorie... CONTESTARE PERSINO DIO... tra diavoli e diavolesse... leggere la bibbia... commentarla... TENERE MESSA E SACRAMENTI... _comprendi_?... chiamare traditore il tradito e tradito il traditore... crocifiggere l'umanità... e liberare il figlio di Dio... sacrificare il DOVERE al PIACERE... costruire un'enorme biblioteca circolare... e giacere... come un monaco zen... perché tutto è già stato fatto... perché siamo sempre stati qui... e tutto... è un'invenzione...

... voglio scrivere di Borges... datemi la Stanza 101... datemela...  ​


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... L'HO DETTO E SCRITTO IN PIU' OCCASIONI: SE LA MAGGIOR PARTE DELLE PERSONE CHE SCRIVONO IN QUESTO FORUM RITENGONO CHE CHENSAMURAI SIA IL PROBLEMA... *IO VADO*... MA SE CHENSAMURAI E' SOLAMENTE *IL TUO* PROBLEMA... O QUELLO DELLE TUE AMICHE BEFANE... *IO RESTO*... E ME NE FREGO... CHIARO?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


Cen, mi sono resa conto oggi che tu non prendi a cuore niente.
per te noi qui siamo solo uno stimolo alla tua sete di vanagloria.
te lo dico in bisiaco; chè, è l'idioma che più mi ispira in questo momento per dirti quello che penso di te.
te son un grandisimo pezon de merda.


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho chiesto la Stanza 101... un luogo nel quale ognuno possa fare quel cazzo che gli pare... scrivere poesie... racconti... parlare di politica... stravolgere teorie... CONTESTARE PERSINO DIO... tra diavoli e diavolesse... leggere la bibbia... commentarla... TENERE MESSA E SACRAMENTI... _comprendi_?... chiamare traditore il tradito e tradito il traditore... crocifiggere l'umanità... e liberare il figlio di Dio... sacrificare il DOVERE al PIACERE... costruire un'enorme biblioteca circolare... e giacere... come un monaco zen... perché tutto è già stato fatto... perché siamo sempre stati qui... e tutto... è un'invenzione...
> 
> 
> ... voglio scrivere di Borges... datemi la Stanza 101... datemela... ​


in fondo al corridoio la prima a destra, le chiavi sono nella toppa ........


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ta(c)ci tua!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... guardati... ti _mostro_ a te stesso... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*ALEX*

MERDA E LO SAI CHE è UN REATO PUBBLICARE CORRISPONDENZA PRIVATA?TESTA DI CAZZO LO SAI?TU SEI UN IMBECILLE...ECCESSO DI DIFESA...KOIONE MA TORNA A SCUOLA DEMENTE E DENUNCIAMI PURE TE URANISTA!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Se leggi è stato lo stesso Chen a dichiararsi difensore dei deboli. Poi citi la parola amicizia. Mi sembra un concetto esagerato da tirare in ballo visto che siamo alle prese con persone virtuali. E' difficile essere amici veri quando ci si può guardare negli occhi... figurati qui, dove in molti giocano sulle doppie e triple personalità.


Quoto. E' davvero difficile, se non impossibile farsi reali amici in e da un mondo virtuale, e trovarsi bene anche nella vita reale.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Allora il testo incollato nel tuo messaggio era non scritto da te, ma da un altro utente, e mancava l'indicazione.
> 
> Così come era, ho capito che tu, ellebi, vorresti cancellare gli account di @lex ecc, e mi sono chiesto quanti altri clone di @lex fossero presenti in questa discussione.
> 
> ...


cloni di alex?
admin, stai dicendo che io (alex) ho cloni che scrivono in questo topic?
se si, ti dispiace dire anche a me chi sono?
se vuoi la mia mail te la do nuovamente, non ho mai avuto problemi a farmi riconoscere, nè qui, nè nella realtà...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*ALEX*

TRANQUILLOA 38 ANNI IMBECILLE COME TE...NON HAI CLONI SEI UN PEZZO UNICO....SI DI M....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Anna. Io parlo di questo forum virtuale e di questa situazione.
> Non voglio smettere nella vita di prendere a cuore le cose, semplicemente prendo atto che qui sono stata bene, qui ho capito tante cose, qui ho trovato un luogo accogliente che ora non trovo più. Ho provato a chiedere che tornasse come prima: non funziona?
> che devo fare spararmi?
> va bene così, mi adatto, cinguetto, continuerò a cercare altrove.
> baci.


no. devi continuare ad avere la forza delle tue convinzioni.
non rinunciare mai, per niente e nessuno, a quella che sei.
costa fatica ma ne vale sempre la pena.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MERDA E LO SAI CHE è UN REATO PUBBLICARE CORRISPONDENZA PRIVATA?TESTA DI CAZZO LO SAI?TU SEI UN IMBECILLE...ECCESSO DI DIFESA...KOIONE MA TORNA A SCUOLA DEMENTE E DENUNCIAMI PURE TE URANISTA!!!
































suvvia cavo, non fave così che ti si sgancia l'aovta dal complesso cavdiaco...ci tengo alla tua salute....


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, mi sono resa conto oggi che tu non prendi a cuore niente.
> per te noi qui siamo solo uno stimolo alla tua sete di vanagloria.
> te lo dico in bisiaco; chè, è l'idioma che più mi ispira in questo momento per dirti quello che penso di te.
> te son un grandisimo pezon de merda.


... HI, HI, HI... Anna, fammi capire, che c'entri tu?... è perché ho parlato delle BEFANE?... HI, HI, HI... guarda che tu non c'entri nulla... le befane sono altre... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2008)

*ALEX*

ECCESSO DI DIFESA...MA CHE IGNORANZA...CHE MEDIOCRITà!MA VAI A LAVORARE LATRINA!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

correttore di bozzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!
al lavoro!!!!!!!! non battere la fiacca!!!!!!!!! sono qui!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> in fondo al corridoio la prima a destra, le chiavi sono nella toppa ........


... niente toppe... solo _tope_... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... HI, HI, HI... Anna, fammi capire, che c'entri tu?... è perché ho parlato delle BEFANE?... HI, HI, HI... guarda che tu non c'entri nulla... le befane sono altre... hi, hi, hi...


no. è per come ti ho visto oggi.
uno come te non può essere mio amico.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai letto *MIE *offese ultimamente a parte il sottolineare il ridicolo agitarsi per le sdentate che si è preso dall'inneggiare al *GHETTO *per chi non accetta le sue offese (salvo poi volerci star dentro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uffa questo fumo ... mi ricordo bene ... un punto fermo su cui costruire ... via il casino personale e altrui ... salvare il salvabile ... con o senza salvagente raggiungere la riva e magari riposare un attimo prima di gettarsi nella mischia ... e cercare nuovamente la riva.

E' un ciclo infinito, non sembra esserci verso di uscirne, ma finché cerchiamo soluzioni c'è speranza che troveremo assieme la soluzione che vada bene per tutti.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> TRANQUILLOA 38 ANNI IMBECILLE COME TE...NON HAI CLONI SEI UN PEZZO UNICO....SI DI M....!!


di M.M.M....Malachite? siiiiiiiiiiiiiii! mi piace la malachite............ti consiglio di andarti a vedere questa, così ti ricorderai di me....


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. è per come ti ho visto oggi.
> uno come te non può essere mio amico.


... e come mi hai visto, oggi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma ti stai rivolgendo a me (alex) per caso?
> se così fosse guarda che ellebi non sono io...qui siamo alla tragicommedia


Ellebi non ha quotato il testo incollato. Chiarito sopra


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... niente toppe... solo _tope_... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


oh ma c'hai la fissa tu eh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ellebi non ha quotato il testo incollato. Chiarito sopra


ok capito, ma non hai ancora risposto all'ulteriore domanda che ti ho posto admin. ma forse non hai ancora letto....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> cloni di alex?
> admin, stai dicendo che io (alex) ho cloni che scrivono in questo topic?
> se si, ti dispiace dire anche a me chi sono?
> se vuoi la mia mail te la do nuovamente, non ho mai avuto problemi a farmi riconoscere, nè qui, nè nella realtà...


Chiarito di sopra - problemi di copia incolla


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> oh ma c'hai la fissa tu eh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


... sono un seguace del dio Dioniso... di Apollo, me ne frego... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> correttore di bozzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!
> al lavoro!!!!!!!! non battere la fiacca!!!!!!!!! sono qui!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Chiarito di sopra - problemi di copia incolla


ok. quindi niente mie cloni.? bene...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> E io mi chiedo se *noi *siamo in grado di tenere un discorso con Chen senza provocare il degrado. Non sono sicuro nemmeno per conto mio.


Dovresti porre la stessa domanda a Chen... il degrado e' dovuto a tutte le parti coinvolte nella discussione...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok capito, ma non hai ancora risposto all'ulteriore domanda che ti ho posto admin. ma forse non hai ancora letto....


Eccomi arrivato ... tempo per lo spuntino: arancia e un thé alle erbe - melissa se non mi sbaglio.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovresti porre la stessa domanda a Chen... il degrado e' dovuto a tutte le parti coinvolte nella discussione...


ma quale discussione!!!!!!!!!!!!
di sfida leale si tratta...qui non si deve sbagliare la grammatica e tu capovolgi i concetti?


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e come mi hai visto, oggi?


ti ho visto che stai di merda.
e sai da cosa l'ho capito?
solo uno come te rinuncerebbe a qualcosa di semplice ma onesto contrabbandandolo per la sua vanagloria...
io non sono come te, ecco perché tu non potresti mai essere mio amico.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovresti porre la stessa domanda a Chen... il degrado e' dovuto a tutte le parti coinvolte nella discussione...


... risposta facilissima: io discuto amabilmente, da quando scrivo qui, per esempio, con Multimodi... uno per tutti... con Bruja... una per tutti... ora, chiediti il perché... ma non aver paura della risposta... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma quale discussione!!!!!!!!!!!!
> di sfida leale si tratta...qui non si deve sbagliare la grammatica e tu capovolgi i concetti?


Io non capovolgo i concetti... ho semplicemente risposto ad Admin... onestamente me ne sbatto delle correzioni grammaticali... sono cose che trovo di cattivo gusto al pari di una Luis Vuitton...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti ho visto che stai di merda.
> e sai da cosa l'ho capito?
> solo uno come te rinuncerebbe a qualcosa di semplice ma onesto contrabbandandolo per la sua vanagloria...
> io non sono come te, ecco perché tu non potresti mai essere mio amico.


... eh?... ma di che parli?... Anna, stai prendendo lucciole per lanterne... di quale vanagloria parli?... sono mesi che cercano di bannarmi... le inventano tutte pur di neutralizzarmi... vedi, io chiedo solamente una cosa: uno spazio libero... assolutamente libero... dove fare innovazione... produrre idee... confronti di alto livello... siamo NOI a fare gli spazi e non viceversa... il Barrio faceva pena non in quanto ghetto... ma quanto ai CONTENUTI... vai a leggere la pochezza di quel luogo... quattro chiacchiere... robetta da baretto... e forse nemmeno quella... io voglio fare qualcosa di diverso... vogliamo parlare del dolore?... bene, ma facciamolo "_controcorrente_"... trasformiamo uno spazio virtuale in un luogo che sia "_evolutivo_" per chi vi partecipa... cazzo, proviamo a provocare delle "_esplosioni concettuali_"... altrimenti, credo che ci ritroveremo tra le befane... a parlar sempre e invariabilmente di quanto faccia pena il tradito... e di quanto sia cattivo il traditore... quando, invece, si tradisce per continuare ad essere fedeli... sappiamo produrre delle fratture nei luoghi comuni?... può, questo forum, diventare un luogo di pensiero "_alternativo_"... 

... servono ALCHIMISTI... ​


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2008)

*alla fine*

ma non era meglio un bel trionfo di frutta?


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eh?... ma di che parli?... Anna, stai prendendo lucciole per lanterne... di quale vanagloria parli?... sono mesi che cercano di bannarmi... le inventano tutte pur di neutralizzarmi... vedi, io chiedo solamente una cosa: uno spazio libero... assolutamente libero... dove fare innovazione... produrre idee... confronti di alto livello... siamo NOI a fare gli spazi e non viceversa... il Barrio faceva pena non in quanto ghetto... ma quanto ai CONTENUTI... vai a leggere la pochezza di quel luogo... quattro chiacchiere... robetta da baretto... e forse nemmeno quella... io voglio fare qualcosa di diverso... vogliamo parlare del dolore?... bene, ma facciamolo "_controcorrente_"... trasformiamo uno spazio virtuale in un luogo che sia "_evolutivo_" per chi vi partecipa... cazzo, proviamo a provocare delle "_esplosioni concettuali_"... altrimenti, credo che ci ritroveremo tra le befane... a parlar sempre e invariabilmente di quanto faccia pena il tradito... e di quanto sia cattivo il traditore... quando, invece, si tradisce per continuare ad essere fedeli... sappiamo produrre delle fratture nei luoghi comuni?... può, questo forum, diventare un luogo di pensiero "_alternativo_"...
> 
> 
> ... servono ALCHIMISTI... ​


Cen, stai parlando con me, non con il mondo..
smettila di propagandare.
il tuo difetto peggiore non sono le tue idee, ma il tuo ego ipertrofico.
sapessi quanta bellezza c'è in una personalità inconsapevolmente umile... ti accorgeresti di quanto poco basterebbe a farti sorridere con il cuore...

PS: parlo così a te con la consapevolezza che ormai quasi tutti preferiscono il loro fermo immagine al confronto. sentiti almeno un po' contento di questo.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... risposta facilissima: io discuto amabilmente, da quando scrivo qui, per esempio, con Multimodi... uno per tutti... con Bruja... una per tutti... ora, chiediti il perché... ma non aver paura della risposta... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...



La risposta e' che anche io discuto con Bruja e Moltimodi... e stai tranquillo che ci discuto in maniera assolutamente amabile... son contenta che anche tu lo faccia.

Doei


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non capovolgo i concetti... ho semplicemente risposto ad Admin... onestamente me ne sbatto delle correzioni grammaticali... sono cose che trovo di cattivo gusto al pari di una Luis Vuitton...


era una battuta lettrice....
se lui parla di zucchine quando invece deve parlare di carote e tu gli rispondi parlando di carote la  comunicazione non funziona purtroppo...
*e bada bene che non sto dicendo che sei limitata a capire, anzi (se non fosse chiaro) 
*


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

*3d*

Mi vien da ridere... siete in tanti a mettere in discussione il senso del 3d, eppure tutti qua a pontificare. Segno che l'assunto di partenza poggiava e continua a poggiare su solidissime basi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, stai parlando con me, non con il mondo..
> smettila di propagandare.
> il tuo difetto peggiore non sono le tue idee, ma il tuo ego ipertrofico.
> sapessi quanta bellezza c'è in una personalità inconsapevolmente umile... ti accorgeresti di quanto poco basterebbe a farti sorridere con il cuore...
> ...


... Anna, te lo ripeto, sei fuori strada... hai le allucinazioni... tu non sai nemmeno chi io sia... non ci siamo mai visti... tu leggi dei testi... delle macchie nere sullo schermo... nulla più... non puoi attingere a quello che io sono o non sono... io scrivo... produco testi e rispondo a testi... la tua è una metafisica... una religione superstiziosa... che fa aderire il testo alla persona... che scambia il libro con l'autore... la mappa con il territorio... Anna, evolvi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La risposta e' che anche io discuto con Bruja e Moltimodi... e stai tranquillo che ci discuto in maniera assolutamente amabile... son contenta che anche tu lo faccia.
> 
> Doei


la questione è che chen non conosce (sacrilegio!!!!) la teoria dei vasi comunicanti....lui conosce quella dei travasi (di bile)


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> era una battuta lettrice....
> se lui parla di zucchine quando invece deve parlare di carote e tu gli rispondi parlando di carote la comunicazione non funziona purtroppo...
> *e bada bene che non sto dicendo che sei limitata a capire, anzi (se non fosse chiaro) *


... "_limitata a capire_"... notevole... hi, hi, hi... che lingua è?... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Mi vien da ridere... siete in tanti a mettere in discussione il senso del 3d, eppure tutti qua a pontificare. Segno che l'assunto di partenza poggiava e continua a poggiare su solidissime basi.


eccerto. ma non scambiare il fatto che hai avuto una botta di culo ad azzeccare il 3d giusto con il fatto che sei uno che poi ci azzecca.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> era una battuta lettrice....
> se lui parla di zucchine quando invece deve parlare di carote e tu gli rispondi parlando di carote la  comunicazione non funziona purtroppo...
> *e bada bene che non sto dicendo che sei limitata a capire, anzi (se non fosse chiaro)
> *

















Sai di questi tempi preferisco accertarmi che sia una battuta prima di rispondere...

Avarai anche cambiato nick ma sei sempre il solito banalotto peloso eh...


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

Mai aperto un 3d qui dentro fino a ieri... volevo solo dimostrare che nel bene e nel male il nucleo del forum è Chen. Nessuno è riuscito a darmi torto. Il BARRIO - mettendo assieme discussioni e post - ha fatto numeri inferiori, da nanoshare, rispetto all'argomento Chen. Si trattava di un test dal risultato scontato. Ora chiudo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai di questi tempi preferisco accertarmi che sia una battuta prima di rispondere...
> 
> Avarai anche cambiato nick ma sei sempre il solito banalotto peloso eh...




























Kattiva!!!!!!!!
pagherò qualunque cifra a chi si prenderà l'onere di partire per Amsterdam e andare a bruciare il calzaturificio della iena!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Mai aperto un 3d qui dentro fino a ieri... volevo solo dimostrare che nel bene e nel male il nucleo del forum è Chen. Nessuno è riuscito a darmi torto. Il BARRIO - mettendo assieme discussioni e post - ha fatto numeri inferiori da nanoshare rispetto a all'argomento Chen. Si trattava di un test dal risultato scontato. *Ora chiudo*.


un altro che ci vuole indottrinare e spiegare la vita.
Chiudi cocco, chiudi pure


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Kattiva!!!!!!!!
> pagherò qualunque cifra a chi si prenderà l'onere di partire per Amsterdam e andare a bruciare il calzaturificio della iena!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fatti avanti... ti aspetto ceretta alla mano.... SSSSSSSSSTRAP!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Mai aperto un 3d qui dentro fino a ieri... volevo solo dimostrare che nel bene e nel male il nucleo del forum è Chen. Nessuno è riuscito a darmi torto. Il BARRIO - mettendo assieme discussioni e post - ha fatto numeri inferiori, da nanoshare, rispetto all'argomento Chen. Si trattava di un test dal risultato scontato. Ora chiudo.


chiudi bene perchè ho l'influenza e gli spifferi potrebbero causarmi una ricaduta...
Grazie....


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

Bert ti ho bellamente ignorata su Metropolis e ti ritrovo qui più noiosa che mai... ciula un attimo di più...


----------



## Old ellebi (6 Marzo 2008)

Eccolo riaperto. Avevo chiuso la busta perché qualcuno scassava la minchia sul tema scelto per il 3d. ciao.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Bert ti ho bellamente ignorata su Metropolis e ti ritrovo qui più noiosa che mai... ciula un attimo di più...


Anch'io ti ho sempre apprezzato per la tua lucida e brillante ironia, per i tuoi interventi mirati e acuti e per l'apporto fondamentale che hai sempre regalato al forum.
Grazie a Iddio ti ho ritrovato.


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Anch'io ti ho sempre apprezzato per la tua lucida e brillante ironia, per i tuoi interventi mirati e acuti e per l'apporto fondamentale che hai sempre regalato al forum.
> Grazie a Iddio ti ho ritrovato.


ma chi è... l'altro maestro?


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, stai parlando con me, non con il mondo..
> smettila di propagandare.
> il tuo difetto peggiore non sono le tue idee, ma il tuo ego ipertrofico.
> sapessi quanta bellezza c'è in una personalità inconsapevolmente umile... ti accorgeresti di quanto poco basterebbe a farti sorridere con il cuore...
> ...


... vedi, io, qui, fossimo nella Stanza 101, ti direi questo: cosa ti fa pensare che l'UMILTA' sia un VALORE POSITIVO?... per quanto mi riguarda, il concetto di UMILTA', come VALORE positivo, è il frutto dell'ideologia _cristiano-cattolica_... e tu, dovresti saperlo molto bene... così come la retorica del dolore e della sofferenza... come vie per mondare il corpo... e purificarlo dal peccato originale... vedi, non vorrei che tu fossi pregna... ideologicamente... ed ideologicamente, pensassi che l'umiltà sia di per sé, POSITIVA... perché, vedi, NON E' COSI'... e stato con l'avvento del cristianesimo che questa concezione ha preso piede... nell'antica Grecia, tra i filosofi, il meglio che la storia dell'occidente abbia prodotto, non esistevano concetti quali l'UMILTA' o l'EGOCENTRISMO... tanto meno con accezioni positive o negative... esisteva il BRUTTO e il BELLO... e l'UMILE, era considerato BRUTTO... le IDEE contavano... le IDEE... e di queste dovremmo parlare... come dei greci... in una agorà cittadina... e le IDEE non sono né UMILI né PRESUNTUOSE... le IDEE possono essere BANALI... o GENIALI... INTERESSANTI... o NOIOSE... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> le IDEE non sono né UMILI né PRESUNTUOSE... le IDEE possono essere BANALI... o GENIALI... INTERESSANTI... o NOIOSE... hi, hi, hi...


Vero. Chen mi spieghi da dove arriva la Stanza 101?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, io, qui, fossimo nella Stanza 101, ti direi questo: cosa ti fa pensare che l'UMILTA' sia un VALORE POSITIVO?... per quanto mi riguarda, il concetto di UMILTA', come VALORE positivo, è il frutto dell'ideologia _cristiano-cattolica_... e tu, dovresti saperlo molto bene... così come la retorica del dolore e della sofferenza... come vie per mondare il corpo... e purificarlo dal peccato originale... vedi, non vorrei che tu fossi pregna... ideologicamente... ed ideologicamente, pensassi che l'umiltà sia di per sé, POSITIVA... perché, vedi, NON E' COSI'... e stato con l'avvento del cristianesimo che questa concezione ha preso piede... nell'antica Grecia, tra i filosofi, il meglio che la storia dell'occidente abbia prodotto, non esistevano concetti quali l'UMILTA' o l'EGOCENTRISMO... tanto meno con accezioni positive o negative... esisteva il BRUTTO e il BELLO... e l'UMILE, era considerato BRUTTO... le IDEE contavano... le IDEE... e di queste dovremmo parlare... come dei greci... in una agorà cittadina... e le IDEE non sono né UMILI né PRESUNTUOSE... le IDEE possono essere BANALI... o GENIALI... INTERESSANTI... o NOIOSE... hi, hi, hi...


E chi ti ha mai impedito di scrivere *QUESTE* cose?

Chi?

Quando?

Dove?


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero. Chen mi spieghi da dove arriva la Stanza 101?


l'aveva scritto ma ora non saprei dove cercare il tread qui spostano tutto da una parte a quell'altra.........
se lo trovo te lo indico


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero. Chen mi spieghi da dove arriva la Stanza 101?


... da Orwell... dal suo libro "_1984_"... è la stanza nella quale venivano condotti i "_devianti_" e posti al cospetto dei loro incubi peggiori... per "_normalizzarli_" al sistema... solo che nella "_nostra_" Stanza 101, avverrà l'esatto contrario: i "_normali_" verranno trasformati in "_devianti_"... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... l'incertezza regnerà sovrana... il primo atto, sarà quello di consacrare quel luogo al nostro DIO:

...*IL DUBBIO*... 

... hi, hi, hi... 

...tutto sarà revocato in dubbio ... tutto...​


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> l'aveva scritto ma ora non saprei dove cercare il tread qui spostano tutto da una parte a quell'altra.........
> se lo trovo te lo indico


Grazie. Ho letto cosa dovrebbe contenere e sono d'accordo, ma è il chiamarla STANZA 101 che vorrei capire. Da dove arriva...


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... da Orwell... dal suo libro "_1984_"... è la stanza nella quale venivano condotti i "_devianti_" e posti al cospetto dei loro incubi peggiori... per "_normalizzarli_" al sistema... solo che nella "_nostra_" Stanza 101, avverrà l'esatto contrario: i "_normali_" verranno trasformati in "_devianti_"... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... l'incertezza regnerà sovrana... il primo atto, sarà quello di consacrare quel luogo al nostro DIO:
> 
> ...*IL DUBBIO*... ​
> ... hi, hi, hi... ​
> ...


Grazie Chen. E l'ho pure letto 1984... Avrò sconnesso, in effetti mi aveva sconvolta quel libro... Bello, mi piace... Ci entrerò...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grazie Chen. E l'ho pure letto 1984... Avrò sconnesso, in effetti mi aveva sconvolta quel libro... Bello, mi piace... Ci entrerò...


basta che poi non mi riprenderai tutte le volte che sbaglierò i congiuntivi però...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, io, qui, fossimo nella Stanza 101, ti direi questo: cosa ti fa pensare che l'UMILTA' sia un VALORE POSITIVO?... per quanto mi riguarda, il concetto di UMILTA', come VALORE positivo, è il frutto dell'ideologia _cristiano-cattolica_... e tu, dovresti saperlo molto bene... così come la retorica del dolore e della sofferenza... come vie per mondare il corpo... e purificarlo dal peccato originale... vedi, non vorrei che tu fossi pregna... ideologicamente... ed ideologicamente, pensassi che l'umiltà sia di per sé, POSITIVA... perché, vedi, NON E' COSI'... e stato con l'avvento del cristianesimo che questa concezione ha preso piede... nell'antica Grecia, tra i filosofi, il meglio che la storia dell'occidente abbia prodotto, non esistevano concetti quali l'UMILTA' o l'EGOCENTRISMO... tanto meno con accezioni positive o negative... esisteva il BRUTTO e il BELLO... e l'UMILE, era considerato BRUTTO... le IDEE contavano... le IDEE... e di queste dovremmo parlare... come dei greci... in una agorà cittadina... e le IDEE non sono né UMILI né PRESUNTUOSE... le IDEE possono essere BANALI... o GENIALI... INTERESSANTI... o NOIOSE... hi, hi, hi...


coglionate belle e buone. con me non ti salvi e sai perché?
perché tu non ti accorgi delle anime semplici... tu le strumentalizzi, fino a chè ti sono utili. niente di chè, visto il tuo credo; chè, però, non è il mio. il tuo disegno è solo tuo, anche Dalì era come te... ma io no.
uno come te non può essere mio amico.


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> basta che poi non mi riprenderai tutte le volte che sbaglierò i congiuntivi però...


Mi piacciono gli uomini e le donne che scrivono e parlano correttamente... che ci vuoi fare...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi piacciono gli uomini e le donne che scrivono e parlano correttamente... che ci vuoi fare...


che ci voglio fare? ok capito, altri soldi per il corso di italiano e dizione....ufffffffffffffff


----------



## Bruja (6 Marzo 2008)

*sbagliato*



casa71 ha detto:


> sento in sottofondo la musica di 007


 
E' Chen stesso che ha detto di avermi scritto...
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> coglionate belle e buone. con me non ti salvi e sai perché?
> perché tu non ti accorgi delle anime semplici... tu le strumentalizzi, fino a chè ti sono utili. niente di chè, visto il tuo credo; chè, però, non è il mio. il tuo disegno è solo tuo, anche Dalì era come te... ma io no.
> uno come te non può essere mio amico.


... va bene, hai un problema... quello del giudizio... io strumentalizzo... io manipolo... io plagio le anime semplici... io sono il male... ciò nonostante, io parlo con te... e tu parli con me... ci stiamo confrontando da un bel po'... non possiamo essere amici... bene... ma parliamo... eppure parli con Chen... il male assoluto... il manipolatore... il disonesto... colui che mai, potrà essere tuo amico... colui che scrive solo coglionate...


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Marzo 2008)

La penso come Ellebì...Chen secondo me è un vero PERSONAGGIO. sta abbastanza sulle palle anche a me per come si pone e per quello che scrive (difficilmente sono d'accordo con lui) però più o meno tutti quanti parlano di lui, cercano il confronto con lui. E lui mette zizzania, partorisce post, inizia discussioni che vanno avanti giorni.
Se questo forum fosse il Grande Fratello, Chen sarebbe il Pietro Taricone della situazione. Un emerito deficiente, ma è l'unico personaggio che si ricordano tutti quanti. 
Questo vuol dire essere personaggi..Non necessariamente dire delle cose interessanti o intelligenti...Ma semplicemente attrarre l'attenzione della gente...e lui ci riesce benissimo.

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' Chen stesso che ha detto di avermi scritto...
> Bruja


Bruja, val la pena rispondere a simili sottintesi...basati sul nulla??


----------



## Bruja (6 Marzo 2008)

*ellebi*



ellebi ha detto:


> Se leggi è stato lo stesso Chen a dichiararsi difensore dei deboli. Poi citi la parola amicizia. Mi sembra un concetto esagerato da tirare in ballo visto che siamo alle prese con persone virtuali. E' difficile essere amici veri quando ci si può guardare negli occhi... figurati qui, dove in molti giocano sulle doppie e triple personalità.


Anche questo è vero...allora contentiamoci della "correttezza" verso persone che ti dimostrano simpatia e apprezzamento.  Come concetto questo credo sia asetticamente accettabile... e ripeto, senza voler innescare polemiche ma per amore di argomentazione e di confronto.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (6 Marzo 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La penso come Ellebì...Chen secondo me è un vero PERSONAGGIO. sta abbastanza sulle palle anche a me per come si pone e per quello che scrive (difficilmente sono d'accordo con lui) però più o meno tutti quanti parlano di lui, cercano il confronto con lui. E lui mette zizzania, partorisce post, inizia discussioni che vanno avanti giorni.
> Se questo forum fosse il Grande Fratello, Chen sarebbe il Pietro Taricone della situazione. Un emerito deficiente, ma è l'unico personaggio che si ricordano tutti quanti.
> Questo vuol dire essere personaggi..Non necessariamente dire delle cose interessanti o intelligenti...Ma semplicemente attrarre l'attenzione della gente...e lui ci riesce benissimo.
> 
> Buscopann


e questo comporterebbe che lui sia il 'padrone' del confessionale?
A me pare che chen scelga alcune discussioni e in quelle (per lo più aperte da lui o da compagni) imperversi.
Salvo poi lasciare pillole di saggezza in giro. Ma raramente partecipa a discussioni interessanti con vero desiderio di confronto, quindi è questo il metro con cui lo giudico: una persona poco interessante, con alcuni spunti, talvolta, e comunque troppa poca buona educazione per potermici rapportare. 
Il fatto è che um tread come questo andrebbe nel forum libero, visto che ognuno è libero di pensare quello che ritiene.


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e questo comporterebbe che lui sia il 'padrone' del confessionale?
> A me pare che chen scelga alcune discussioni e in quelle (per lo più aperte da lui o da compagni) imperversi.
> Salvo poi lasciare pillole di saggezza in giro. Ma raramente partecipa a discussioni interessanti con vero desiderio di confronto, quindi è questo il metro con cui lo giudico: una persona poco interessante, con alcuni spunti, talvolta, e comunque troppa poca buona educazione per potermici rapportare.
> Il fatto è che um tread come questo andrebbe nel forum libero, visto che ognuno è libero di pensare quello che ritiene.


Non stiamo parlando del valore di Chen come persona..ma come Personaggio.

Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (6 Marzo 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja, val la pena rispondere a simili sottintesi...basati sul nulla??


Rispondo solo perchè i sottintesi possono diventare malintesi... è solo chiarezza. 
Quando rispondo non faccio cortesie e nessuno, informo, comunico o mi confronto e sono le sole ragione per cui sto in questo forum...
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La risposta e' che anche io discuto con Bruja e Moltimodi... e stai tranquillo che ci discuto in maniera assolutamente amabile... son contenta che anche tu lo faccia.
> 
> Doei


Infatti cerco di discutere con tutti in maniera assolutamente amabile...fregandomene totalmente di gruppi, clan ed altre cazzate.


----------

